# 2012 weekly weigh-in



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

new year... new weekly weigh-in

old one can be found here http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2011-weekly-weigh-676327.html


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 0 Report - Let's get started off right!*

48 yrs old, male, 5'10"

266 lbs on June 13th, 2011 - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap.
From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750". Missed year-end goal by 4.6 lbs, but not dwelling on it. Hitting the ground running in 2012 with all new goals, and adding "Challenges" to the list.

*Goal #1:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012
Goal #2: 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2011 - 204.6 lbs, 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF

Let's get going!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/5 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

6'-4" 241lbs. In pretty decent shape been riding since June and i
I'm mainly looking to drop some weight. 
My first goal is a weight of 225 by June 1. Going on a "mancation" with the local bike shop to Moab, Durango, Keystone. Final goal for 2012 is to weigh 200lbs. 

Jan 1 2012---1st weigh in 241lbs.


----------



## Washbourne (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in - 39 years old, 6'-4", and 262 lbs as of this morning. I had a goal this time last year to lose 40lbs but...life got in the way. Early in the year we found out we were expecting our first child...turned out to be twins, in the spring my father had two strokes, and mom had heart valve replacement surgery. So the weight loss goal turned into a small gain (7 lbs) and some other goals got sidelined as well, but the good news is everyone is doing well; the twins are three months old, and my parents are both making adjustments to a new lifestyle.

The new goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.

01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

Im 31, 6-3 283 this morning. My plan would be to get down to 225 by the end of next year. I am going to work out at my local YMCA at least 4 times per week and mountain bike at least 20 miles per week. My short term goal is to be down to 250 by June. I figure 5 lbs per month is very attainable, the hard thing will be maintaining once I get down to that level. We love to eat in the south and most of the food is not good for you.

1/1/12 - 283
1/22/12 - 281 Not much riding and slacking on gym.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 24 and 6' 2'' and was doing alright on my weight loss until I got injured at work and wasn't able to do much of anything. I'm finally able to start walking without much pain again so I've been walking on the treadmill at the gym. Still can't lift weights because of my shoulder. My goal is to be 225 by the end of April, which will definitely be tough, but I want to join the National Guard so I need to step it up.

01/01/12 - 270


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

34 6'5" 269lb goal 230lb by end of year. Good cardio shape road over 4465miles last year with most of them MTB,

Just started on this so you'll get lots of stupid questions from me about


----------



## Doug_H (Feb 17, 2011)

51, 6'1", 220 this morning. Goal to be back to 200 by March 1.

1/10/12 214.6 lbs

1/17/12 211.0 lbs

1/27/12 209.6 lbs. still movin! Reading some of the posts on this thread really has kept me motivated! Thanks!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12
Goal #2: 220 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6 @ 32.6% BF


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

38 years old 5'9" current weight 254. Started getting back in shape january of last year and have taken off 20 pounds, and more importantly kept them off. Goal for this year is getting down to 230 and keeping it off.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254

17 pounds a year, I guess that's better than gaining 17 pounds a year. At this rate I'll be at my goal weight in only 3 more years! This last year had several weight swings. I had a lowest of around 240 but never got back above the 271, thankfully. This year I put in for Leadville so If I get into that I HAVE to lose a bunch or I'll blow out a lung. I'm doing alright for today on eating. One day at a time....


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

35, 5' 10", 220 hope to be under 200 before April 1st. Haven't been there since...1999.


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, 2012 is here. I'm going to continue trying to lose some weight. I'm not stressing the weight at this point beause I'm steadily losing inches adn I'm healthier than I've been in years.

Ultimate goal is 220 lbs. 

1-1-12: 272.2 obviously ate too much over the holidays, almosta 2 lb gain


----------



## glally (Dec 27, 2011)

273#

goal 225# by june 1


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm going to join in on this one this year. I'm 6'1" and currently 274 lbs. 

I started mountain biking in late 2009 at 317 lbs. My ultimate goal is to lose a total 100 lbs (no deadline). 2 months ago I was past the halfway point but a trashed rear wheel kept me off the bike until this past month. I was going to the gym but getting bored before I could finish a decent workout. Holiday eating didn't help things  

Week 0 - 1/3/12 - 274 lbs


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/5 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02/ 330.5


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

I am 6'4" tall and starting at 243.00. Thats about 5 pds of fluffy holiday weight that should come off quick...its that next 15-18 that is stubborn!

Goal is to be 225 ish and 17/18 pct body fat. 

1/3/11 243.6 23.6 pct BF

1/10/11 240.8 23.2 pct BF


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12
Goal #2: 220 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6 @ 32.6% BF
1/3/12 - 236.4  but whatever

I started the C25K program this week. WOW am I out of shape, running for a minute was tough at first. I'm on day 3 of week 1 and can already feel it getting (a little) easier. This might be the way to go for me until it gets warmer outside.


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

6' 4" 340 this morning, started at 365 four months ago. First goal would be under 300 by my birthday 4/29. 250 would be the final goal, which is what I weighed when playing volleyball in college.

1-11-12 338


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

29 years old 5'10" 262.3 by the end of the year hopefully down to a 220 or less but in better physical shape

1/4/12 262.3


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy New Year.
6' 0", soon to be 40

1/3/11: 302
7/3/11: 237 (lowest)
1/3/12: 262 starting again.

Lowest weight was 7/19/11, the day after 4th child was born. Life is different. No routine or time like I had prior, but will prioritize. Goal is to get below 220. One day at a time.

Good luck everyone.

Mike


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in (again). I'm 52, 5'9" and 210lbs. 

Just had a body fat analysis done at the Y tonight. Maybe not all that accurate, but it matches my BMI pretty well.


1/4/11: 210lbs. BF 31.5%


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

41 yrs old, 5'8" 237#


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm 46, been riding for 4 yrs but not consistent. I have been eating any and everything. time to get serious.

I'm 6'3" and weigh 266

My goal is to be 230 by July1st...thats 6 lbs per month!


----------



## Xpy (Apr 20, 2007)

Get myself on the board here...

39, 6'2", 250.

Goal 220.

Game on!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*2012 Goals*

I'm 36, 5'10 and weight 215 lbs. My goal weight is 165-170. I want to achieve this goal by June 2, 2012. That's the day I ride in my first Dirty Kanza. I started eating Paleo/Primal on January 3, 2012. Strength training, running and lots of riding. Oh yeah, and the biggest challenge of all..........changing my mindset. As long as I can remember, I've looked to food and drink to provide immediate gratification. Shifting my mindset from one of deprevation to one of wellness and peace may be the biggest hurdle.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
*232 lbs. 1/5/2012*
*Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 * STP one day

I've been getting to the gym 2x / week...I'll keep that but add more riding (prefer mtn, but also do road). I've also added the MyFitnessPal to my life so as to not delude myself with how much I am consuming.


----------



## Doug_H (Feb 17, 2011)

SeattSlayer said:


> 6'2" 43 yrs old.
> *232 lbs. 1/5/2012*
> *Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 * STP one day
> 
> I've been getting to the gym 2x / week...I'll keep that but add more riding (prefer mtn, but also do road). I've also added the MyFitnessPal to my life so as to not delude myself with how much I am consuming.


I got a calorie and exercise App from Livestrong that I've been using. Tracking is a good thing I'm finding.

I did the one day STP last year. I think I was @ 215 when we did it and did ok.


----------



## glally (Dec 27, 2011)

*down 2!*



glally said:


> 273#
> 
> goal 225# by june 1


down two pounds this week

271# even after a pretty heavy weekend of drinking, thank god for vodka clubs, and still made it to the gym saturday, monday and rode monday as well, looking forward to the gym tonight and a good ride tomorrow!


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*6'1", 61 yrs, 223 lbs. *(Down from 240 last September).
Goal is sub 190 by June. Sooner would be good. Trying to ride regularly again, presently hitting the gym 2-3 days a week and riding afterwords for 1-2 hours.

01/07............223


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, Going to do better this year. I started late last year.
I am 46
5'11"
currently 213.6
Want to be down around 185 by the end of summer.
right now the wife and I are spending 2 nights a week at spin class. New bikes to help give us incentive. My mountain bike is a Raleigh m-60 of unknown vintage. New road bike is a ridley pegasus.
Here we go folks.
01/07/12 213.6
01/29/12 216.2 I have weighed myself at 6.30 at night. Not a good time to do that. I have working really hard on the trainer so I don't think it's a fat problem as of now but a muscle situation. I am stronger now then ever on my bike. I am seeing some major changes in my legs right now. lots of definition. right now my hart rate is 70 BPM.
Now in saying all of this, We have only been riding once a week for the last 2 weeks. As you can see I have put on some weight again. Need to step up my program again. Rock on guys. Rock on.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in (again). I'm 52, 5'9" and 210lbs. 

Just had a body fat analysis done at the Y tonight. Maybe not all that accurate, but it matches my BMI pretty well.


1/4/11: 210lbs. BF 31.5% 
1/7/11: 207lbs
1/14/11: 204.5lbs
1/21/11: 204.0lbs Wow, ate pretty well but crazy schedule meant no exercise. Have to 
resolve that if I can't get outside to ride; spin. If I can't spin; treadmill!


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi there folks,

5'10" and 225lbs 1.1.2012. 

My goal is to hit 200lbs by the end of May. 

Recipe: less beer and smaller portions.:madman:


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

269-264=5lb more than i expected but hope its not just a good scale day


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 1 Report - A Good Start.*

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012
Goal #2: 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2011 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
*Week 1* - 01/08/2011 - *203.2* lbs, Down *1.4* lbs, Down *1.4* lbs from start.

1.4 lbs per week is the minimum average per week weight loss required to realize Goal #1 on time. Need to ride more and lose more this week to build up a buffer! Started the LW Coaching 100km Finisher Plan - Road 78.15 miles and completed 2 strength/stability workouts.


----------



## Washbourne (Aug 13, 2010)

Goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.

01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs
01/08/2012 - 260.2 lbs


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Sinker said:


> I'm in (again). I'm 52, 5'9" and 210lbs.
> 
> Just had a body fat analysis done at the Y tonight. Maybe not all that accurate, but it matches my BMI pretty well.
> 
> ...


Good start Sinker! Keep up the hard work. Look into getting a Lange Body Fat Caliper. Allows you to do your own BF% measurements on YOUR schedule... same time of day, same person, same measurement spot, etc. etc... leads to better consistency of measurements.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Washbourne said:


> Goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.
> 
> 01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs
> 01/08/2012 - 260.2 lbs


Way to go Washbourne! 2 lbs in a week is more than the 1.92 lbs/week needed to reach your goal! Keep it up!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

01/01/12 - 270
01/08/12 - 265

Been doing cardio every night except for two I think. Still can't do any lifting, but I'm keeping on the cardio.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6'2" 39Y

1/8/12 - 320.2


Jon


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

First weigh in tonight and I'm not sure what it is. We have two scales in our house and looks like I need some new ones. On the old traditional scale I show 240lbs which equates to losing one lb. On my digital scale I show 236lbs which equates to 5 lbs lost. 1 lb seems much more reasonable for a one week time period. 

For my first week I mountain biked 3 times for a total of 62 miles and did cardio in the weight room once for 45 minutes. For the week total I am almost 5000 calories under my weekly goal. I'm pleased with my first weeks effort. 

1/8/12- 240lbs or 236


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

1/8/12 206.6
1/15/12 missed
1/22/12 206.4
1/28/12 205.8
2/5/12 206.8


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

5'10, 36 years old 

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs


Goal: 165 lbs on June 2nd. 
Method: Paleo Diet, Riding and Strength Training


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 STP one day 


1/9/2012 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 232 lbs. 

Was pretty good with the tracking the last few days. 

Doug_H : Good on you for the STP in one day. We've ridden to Longview for the first night now two years in a row, so I think all the way is in order
....of course after I lose another 25+. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6 @ 32.6% BF
1/3/12 - 236.4 odd, but whatever
1/11/12 - 236.0


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Bryank930 said:


> Weekends are killer,


No shyte! You'd think it would be easier, since you have more time to ride, etc. If I can make Monday without a big gain I feel like I won a challenge.


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

42 (pushing 43)...6'5
January 9 = 245
My goal is 15 to 20 lbs...researching bikes now and trying to save for the perfect bike for me...well as perfect as i can afford...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

32 yrs old, male, 5'10"
1/10/12 - 230lbs
2/2/12 - 227lbs (bad me.)

Goal #1: 220 lbs by 02/10/2012
Goal #2: 210 lbs by 03/10/2012
Goal #3: 205 lbs by 04/10/2012
Goal #4: 200 lbs by 05/10/2012
(to be updated 06/10/2012)


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

antti k. said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> 5'10" and edit: 220Lbs (225lbs) 1.1.2012.
> 
> ...


215lbs 1-11-2012 after one and a half weeks of above recipe


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

dmboarder said:


> No shyte! You'd think it would be easier, since you have more time to ride, etc. If I can make Monday without a big gain I feel like I won a challenge.


Ive been up and down this diet bungy cord and over the years I have found one thing out. When you realllly get serious at it you realllly watch the weekends.

1st goal was to NOT gain on the weekends. Step on the scale on Friday morning and then again on Monday morning and its not higher.

2nd. Switch to Ultra beer. I know, I know. It tastes like sawdust. But its better than weight. Oh and limit of 2. Thats even tougher

3rd REALLY get to it and work as hard on the weekends as I do during the week. TRACK every cal and work out a bit extra. If I work out extra (burn 1500 cals or more) I can eat a bit extra.

I also find that Saturday and Sunday are BAD days to take off/rest days. Your sittin around the house instead of busy at work or whatever and you just wanna eat. Plus the temptation from whatever the fam is cookin....

So I take Fridays off. Gets me rested for the weekend and I try and workout 3 times over the weekend and take a nice long slow ride to burn some fat


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's see.. had a great finish to 2011. I'm 38, 6'-0" and was at 220# during September 2011 (my heaviest ever). Having purchased a Specialized Demo 8 that was set up for a 165# rider, I looked into changing the springs on my suspension. Easy for the rear shock. The springs in my Fox 40s were titanium, though. Bought a steel spring, which seemed to weigh like 5 pounds more and said F' it! Don't wanna buy another stiffer titanium spring for that fork, so gonna lose the weight! My goal is 180# by June 2012, or opening of Mammoth & Northstar.

As of today 1/11/12 - 205# (Have ridden about 1000 miles on the XC bikes since Sept! Lovin it again!)


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Week 1: still 254 no loss no gain. Rough week with a sick newborn in the house cut down on alot of free time to ride.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

36 y/o, 6'1" - 225 lbs as of January 1, 2012.

Goal is 195 by July 1st. Can't go lower, as the wife says I look sick, with sunken cheeks... 
Fit is more important actually. If I drop below 200 and climb like a goat again, I'll be happy.

Did mostly DH over past two years, getting back into XC. Building the new bike now.
Till then, running, weights, plank.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> 29 years old 5'10" 262.3 by the end of the year hopefully down to a 220 or less but in better physical shape
> 
> 1/4/12 262.3


Sorry I am 30 turned in october (trying to forget age)

as of this morning 
1/12/12 258.2


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

41 y/o Weighed in on Jan 11 246.5lbs I am 6 feet tall. 

Goal Lose around 10lbs per month til I hit 200.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6 @ 32.6% BF
1/3/12 - 236.4 odd, but whatever
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

first weight in.
Jan. 3, 2012: 360lbs
Jan 13, 2012: 350.6

Started working with diet only. i will be getting on my trainer starting this weekend to really start pushing the weight off. I will also be doing resistance training with bands. Free weights will bulk me up to quickly. 

Goal is to be down to 320 to 310 by June 1, 2012.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*6'1", 61 yrs, 223 lbs. *(Down from 240 last September).
Goal is sub 190 by June. Sooner would be good. Trying to ride regularly again, presently hitting the gym for about an hour 2-3 days a week and riding afterwords for 1-2 hours.

01/07............223
01/14............223


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Dang! I commend you Centurion! That is a great work out routine for someone of your.. err... life experience! Never touch on the age issue... ha ha. Anyways, I hope I am still hitting the gym and riding that much when I hit my 60s. Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 2 Report*

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012
Goal #2: 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2011 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2011 - 203.2 lbs
*Week 2* - 01/14/2011 - *201.0* lbs, Down *2.2* lbs, Down *3.6* lbs from start.

Got my Edge 800 up and running and some decent weather, so I was able to get my field test done to determine Training Zones. Road 66.15 miles this week, 11.11 miles off-road. Only worked 5 of 7 days, but will be hitting all 7 this week.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6'2" 39Y

01/08/12 - 320.2
01/15/12 - 317.0


Jon


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

well only lost 1 lb this week but with 2 company dinners and only half the workouts i had planed at least its the right direction. and hey 1 a week is still 52 a year


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

01/01/12 - 270
01/08/12 - 265
01/15/12 - 265
Didn't lose anything this week which is kind of disappointing, but I didn't gain anything either so that's good.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs

Put in 31 miles on MTB this week and one night to the gym. Weather was bad most of the week and trails were closed. Limited my intake to less than 2000 calories every day except for Friday night. 

This week looks to be beautiful weather in North Texas and I have 3 rides planned plus a 3 hour endurance race on Saturday....Should be a good week. Hope to see 22? Lbs on the scale next Sunday....


----------



## Washbourne (Aug 13, 2010)

Goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.

01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs
01/08/2012 - 260.2 lbs
01/15/2012 - 259.0 lbs


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Back on Track*

5'10, 36 years old 
Goal: 165 lbs by June 2, 2012

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs
1/16/12 - 213 lbs

I've been following the Pale/Primal diet for 2 weeks. I fell off the wagon on Saturday. I've discovered that alcohol is a trigger for eating for me. I had several glasses of Primal approved wine on Friday and it slipped into a another "I'll start over again on Monday" line of reasoning. Well, I'm happy to report that Sunday was a perfect Paleo day. My goal, however, is steep. Not only do I want to lose a lot of body fat, but I'm racing the Dirty Kanza on June 2. I don't have time for wasted days. So I'm going 100% Primal and will not have a drop of alcohol until after the Dirty Kanza.


----------



## investorofmercy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm 46, been riding for 4 yrs but not consistent. I have been eating any and everything. time to get serious.

I'm 6'3" and weigh 266

My goal is to be 230 by July1st...thats 6 lbs per month!

1-8-12 266
1-16-12 256 I realize alot of this is water weight but it still feels good. 

4 steps....
1. cut out beer I think this is the culprit...
2. cut out processed sugars...I'm bad...this will be harder
3. limit rice, pasta, potatoes and bread
4. ride more it seems like the more I ride, the better I eat. must be those damn hills!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am 32, 6ft 1in. I started this journey in 2010 at 363lbs. I am now at 270. I want to be at 225 by June 2011. I am a binge drinker so I am trying to kick whiskey to the curb also.

1/16/2012 270lbd

Goal 225


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 STP one day

1/16 229.5 lbs. _no change_
1/9/2012 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 232 lbs.

Spotty food tracking, inconsisntent exercising.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323


----------



## NorCal Rider (Jul 21, 2004)

Alright, I want to play. I'm 42 and been riding for years, but its time off the bike that has been a killer. I have close to zero willpower, but now its time to get serious.

I'm 5"11" with a starting weight of 275 (late December).

My goal is to be 225 by August 1st...about a pound and a quarter per week.

1-7-12 270
1-14-12 265.4

1. beer is out beer entirely... my kegerator is very lonely without me :-(
2. going paleo with some slight modifcations
3. do something every day. Walk the dog, ride, run, hike, doesn't matter. I just need to keep moving!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> Sorry I am 30 turned in october (trying to forget age)
> 
> as of this morning
> 1/12/12 258.2


1/17/12 256.4 getting down, by the end of the year want to be right on the border for clydes can't leave this section


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

as of 1/16/11 mondays will be my weigh day im 252. 2 pound loss making for a good week.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

1-16-2012 = 273.5  that is a pound more than last week. oh well that just means that i need to tune my workout and eating much more


----------



## Xpy (Apr 20, 2007)

01/01/2012 - 250lb (113.6kg)
01/06/2012 - 247.7 (112.6)
01/13/2012 - 244.4 (111.1)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

336 (1 more will be 30) as of this morning losing about 2 lbs a week. Which I'm happy with. Starting Friday spending 9 days in a casino. Last year I gained 10 lbs in those 9 days. Packing my own food and hope to stay away from the buffets. Hopefully this will limit my weight gain

Shev


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs Met my 2012 goal 1 month early !! Not much exercise due to cold and rainy weather and only needed 8 lbs for goal, i ate more .

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs


----------



## PLAYOFFXII (Jan 17, 2012)

hi guys I'm new to biking getting my bike friday basically I'm wondering what is a "biking workout routine" consist of in order for me to lose weight. I'm eating lighter lots of protein cutting carbs plenty of water just need this last component to get this show on the road. thanks!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

837MilkMan said:


> 336 (1 more will be 30) as of this morning losing about 2 lbs a week. Which I'm happy with. Starting Friday spending 9 days in a casino. Last year I gained 10 lbs in those 9 days. Packing my own food and hope to stay away from the buffets. Hopefully this will limit my weight gain
> 
> Shev


World of Concrete?


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

Frank TJ said:


> World of Concrete?


No, Derby City Classic at the Horseshoe Southern Indiana. Weather is supposed to be decent there this year so maybe I will get to ride some.

Shev


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 3 Report*

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012
Goal #2: 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2011 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2011 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
*Week 3* - 01/21/2011 - *198.0* lbs, Down *3.0* lbs, Down *6.6* lbs from start. 2.0lbs remain to achieve 2012 Goal #1 (12 February 2012). Final 2011 Goal achieved on January 15, 2012... 15 days later than I planned, but I'll take it.
*
This is the first time I have "officially" been under 200lbs since May of 1992... almost 20 years.
*
Road 60.26 miles this week, 13.48 off-road. Worked out 5 of 7 days. Riding Lake Bistineau (easy course) today, I recognized that it was "easier" than last time I road it... smoother/more efficient. One "unplanned dismount" due to a handle bar catching a small tree. Think I'll be cutting at least 10mm from each end as soon as I can get the right fixture tool here.

Thank you Lord for keeping me safe, healthy, and motivated!


----------



## Washbourne (Aug 13, 2010)

Goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.

01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs
01/08/2012 - 260.2 lbs
01/15/2012 - 259.0 lbs
01/22/2012 - 259.0 lbs


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs

Put in 66 miles on MTB this week including a 4 hour endurance race on Saturday. This was my first MTB race I have ever participated in. I ended up completing 4 laps for 35 miles in 4:30. Placed 64 out of 104 riders. Pleased with my first effort. Also happy to see 229 on the scale today, this is first time since college that I have seen 22? Lbs on a scale.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs
1/16/12 - 213 lbs
1/23/12 - 217 lbs

Horrible weekend. Need to re-think my approach to this.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight *200 *: 7/14/2012 STP one day 
-------------------------------------------------------------

1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs.

A little better with the tracking, better with the exercising.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 255
1/9 254
1/16 252.4
1/23 250.6

Drastic improvement over the past few months since I started counting calories again. Have gone from maybe taking off a half pound a week to almost 2 a week with basically the same amount of exercise.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6 @ 32.6% BF
1/3/12 - 236.4 odd, but whatever
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 - Need to get stricter about watching my calories. Other than that, the number is going the direction I want it to go!


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6'2" 39Y

01/08/12 - 320.2
01/15/12 - 317.0
01/22/12 - 320.0 - Not sure what's going on, ate well. Back to pushing again. I will break through whatever is causing this.


Jon


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320. 26 down so far and feeling great, just started c25k last week and weight lifting


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> 1/17/12 256.4 getting down, by the end of the year want to be right on the border for clydes can't leave this section


1/25/12 252.4 getting down there not going out as much for riding but watching what I eat is doing great. "warrior diet"


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I have only had alcohol twice this month. Not a monumentus task for most, but for me it is awesome.

1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs

Goal 225 By June.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Lots of great work goin on so far! Keep it up everyone!


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

256.8 as of this morning I'm proud of myself for once


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs

Hardly rode any this week. Rained for 2 days straight earlier this week and closed all the trails. In fact all but one are still closed tonight. Went to gym and did cardio once on Wednesday. Went over calorie intake yesterday by 448 so I'm surprised to see any loss on the scale tonight. Weather outlook is improved for this week hopefully some trails will dry out and I can get some riding in.


----------



## Washbourne (Aug 13, 2010)

Goal is to lose 50 lbs by June 30.

01/01/2012 - 262.2 lbs
01/08/2012 - 260.2 lbs
01/15/2012 - 259.0 lbs
01/22/2012 - 259.0 lbs
01/29/2012 - 257.4 lbs.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2

Good week, hopefully Superbowl Sunday won't ruin this weeks loss. Gonna be hard to keep up the willpower.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6'2" 39Y

01/08/12 - 320.2
01/15/12 - 317.0
01/22/12 - 320.0
01/29/12 - 319.2 - On the right track again, hopefully it sticks.


Jon


----------



## Slevinkelevra (Jan 20, 2012)

Good morning. New on here so a bit of my background. 37 male, been heavy all my life. I've done various things over the years with limited success. This year I have done something different. Starting Jan 4, I enrolled in a weight management training class through a facility here in Richmond. It's all based on healthy eating and of course exercise. When I started on Jan 4th I was 326 and miserable. This morning Jan 30 I was 305 and feel great! I will be picking up a new Trek Cobia on Wednesday and riding on my off days from the gym. I've been reading a lot on here and you guys are awesome! Thanks for all the stories of encouragement! 
01/04/12 - 326
01/09/12 - 318
01/11/12 - 316
01/17/12 - 313
01/23/12 - 311
01/30/12 - 305
Lets keep it up everyone!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs
1/16/12 - 213 lbs
1/23/12 - 217 lbs
1/30/12 - 218 lbs

I'm going in the wrong direction. The reason why is simple. I tried to do the Paleo Diet. The concept is sound and it works. The diet, however, ignores human pyschology. It's why so many diets fail. They either ask us to count points or calories or ask us to give up some type of food. Most of us can do those diets for awhile, but eventually we either feel completely deprived or hate counting things all the time.

My solution? Eat less and ride more. I've been missing the forest because I'm focused so much on the trees. If I was within 5 pounds of my goal weight or could almost see my abs, then maybe it would make sense to worry about macronutriet ratios and carb counts in vegetables. I, however, need to lose over 50 lbs. So, I'm going to ride a lot, drink some Miller High Life from time to time and call myself a mountain biker. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight *200 *: 7/14/2012 STP one day 
-------------------------------------------------------------

1/30 : 228.5 lbs ... gained!
1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs.

Penalty marker!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8

Been doing Weight Watchers at work and spinning classes, need to get outside and ride soon.
G


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> 1/25/12 252.4 getting down there not going out as much for riding but watching what I eat is doing great. "warrior diet"


1/30/2012 250.2 not as much loss ate too much off course this past weekend


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go once again...2012 will be the year that I finally do this and stick with it. 27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at least 180 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320. 26 down so far and feeling great, just started c25k last week and weight lifting
01/30 317 29 down, was hoping to hit 30 today but I'll take 29 gladly


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!


Been doing Weight Watchers at work and spinning classes, need to get outside and ride soon.
G


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

Late coming, but i will be reporting in weekly from here on.
22 YO Male
6'4

1/1/12 - 264
Didn't weigh in weekly, but will now.
1/29/12 - 258

Goal: 240 by 6/1/12


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

For everyone who has posted so far....

Last year I started out posting in the 2011 thread and then slowly slacked off. I think that contributed to what I considered to be a failure of my goals for the year. *Stay after it! * If you can't be responsible for a little thing like a once a week posting, how can you be responsible with your eating and exercise?


----------



## rednow (Jul 21, 2005)

02/02/2012 - 245lbs


----------



## oblitz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

45 years old - male

2/2/2012 228lbs

Looking to get down around 200 by mid summer


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm 30, used to mtb about 4 years back and quit. Got up to about 238 or so and then had a bout with diverticulitis and thanks to a 3 week liquid diet, I dropped down to about 211. Got back on the saddle once I had the energy and have gained a few pounds. I weighed in at 218 about a week ago. Would like to get down to at least 200 which I probably haven't weighed since high school.


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Goal 200lbs 6/1//2012

1/1/2012 220lbs
1/11/12 215lbs
2/3/12 214lbs

Not really too much happening, easy does it... :skep:


----------



## Doug_H (Feb 17, 2011)

Doug_H said:


> 51, 6'1", 220 this morning. Goal to be back to 200 by March 1.
> 
> 1/10/12 214.6 lbs
> 
> ...


2/3/12 - 208.4 lbs.

2/10/12 - 206.4 lbs

2/17/12 - 204.2 lbs. In Denver for a wedding. Got to be good.

2/24/12 - 202.6 lbs

and, on 3/2/12.......199.8 lbs! I'm thinking I should go for an extra 5 just for some cushion.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

Weighing in a day early to avoid doing it post superbowl morning. Gonna take my first real "cheat" day of the month and just enjoy the evening.

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0

9 pound loss in 1 month!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs

Wow I was surprised to see a 4 lbs loss this week. Only put in 26 miles on MTB this week, work and weather keeps getting in the way of riding. Hopefully I can do better this week.


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

yea it is old..but i like to keep updating it, since hitman gave me the tools to get started..

04/08/2011 440lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs down *167 lbs in 10 months *with nothing other than diet and riding bicycles, no magic shakes or pills


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 5 Report: Goal #1 Achieved!*

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012*
*Goal #2:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
*Week 5* - 02/04/2012 - *195.0* lbs, Down *3.0* lbs, Down *9.6* lbs from start. Achieved Goal #1 (12 February 2012) on February 2nd, ten days early.

Road 93.84 miles this week, 29.52 miles off-road in my first 4-hour Solo MTB Endurance race.

1-month follow-up BF% measurements were due last week, but they will have to wait until next Saturday.

Thank you Lord for keeping me safe, healthy, and motivated!


----------



## Xpy (Apr 20, 2007)

01/01/2012 - 250lb (113.6kg)
01/06/2012 - 247.7 (112.6)
01/13/2012 - 244.4 (111.1)
02/04/2012 - 240.5 (109.3)


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.
2/6/12 - 245. A trip with the family, a dinner at my favorite pasta place, Super Bowl party, and much riding...finished the same. That's fine with me. Sets up for loss this week. Keep on plugging.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight *200 *: 7/14/2012 STP one day 
-------------------------------------------------------------

2/6 : 229.5 lbs gained, again.
1/30 : 228.5 lbs ... gained!
1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs.

Heading the wrong direction, and it's easy to see why. I think I'll try a short term
goal, in addition to the '200 by 7/14'.

3/3 -> *218 *lbs


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> 1/30/2012 250.2 not as much loss ate too much off course this past weekend


2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320. 26 down so far and feeling great, just started c25k last week and weight lifting
01/30 317 29 down, was hoping to hit 30 today but I'll take 29 gladly
02/06 312.5 down 33.5 total!! Hoping to be below 300 by the end of february.


----------



## Slevinkelevra (Jan 20, 2012)

01/04/12 - 326
01/09/12 - 318
01/11/12 - 316
01/17/12 - 313
01/23/12 - 311
01/30/12 - 305

02/07/12 - 302 Down 24 total so far


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

prat859 said:


> 1/29/12 - 258
> 
> goal: 240 by 6/1/12


2/05/12 - 256.5


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!

2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!

Goal 260 by 3/15/12
G


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

1/8/12 206.6
1/15/12 missed
1/22/12 206.4
1/28/12 205.8
2/5/12 206.8
2/12/12 205.4
2/19/12 202.8
2/2612 203.8
3/4/12 202.6

goal of <200 by 3/13/12.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2

Superbowl splurge day and weather cutting out my weekend ride slowed the loss for the week but still moved the scale in the right direction.


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs
1/16/12 - 213 lbs
1/23/12 - 217 lbs
1/30/12 - 218 lbs
2/6/12 - 221 lbs
2/13/12 - 213 lbs


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.
2/6/12 - 245. A trip with the family, a dinner at my favorite pasta place, Super Bowl party, and much riding...finished the same. That's fine with me. Sets up for loss this week. Keep on plugging
2/13/12 - 241. Great week. Feeling awesome. I can smell the 230s.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 STP one day 
-------------------------------------------------------------

2/13 : 228.5 
2/6 : 229.5 lbs gained, again.
1/30 : 228.5 lbs ... gained!
1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs.

Lost 1, difficult to get weight loss 'traction' in the winter months. Ha! See 
what I did there!

I have 2 weeks and 5 days to get to : *3/3 -> 218 lbs*


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> 2/6/12 247.2
> 1/30/12: 250.2
> 1/25/12 252.4
> 1/17/12 256.4
> ...


2/13/12 245.2 still going in the right direction but not as fast time to step up the mileage
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 15 lbs down and I can already see a difference in my climbing!
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320. 26 down so far and feeling great, just started c25k last week and weight lifting
01/30 317 29 down, was hoping to hit 30 today but I'll take 29 gladly
02/06 312.5 down 33.5 total!! Hoping to be below 300 by the end of february.
02/13 309


----------



## MacinSeed (Dec 10, 2008)

Good thread and just in time... As of December 27th I was 281, as of today I'm 246, with sights of 200 by end of summer. I'm also 6'3" and going on 40. 

-Jay


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!

2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!

2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go. 

Goal 260 by 3/15/12
G


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Hell Yeah!  239.2 this morning. It's been many moons since I have seen the 230s. On to the 220s now. I have to get to 200 by Leadville.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2

Bad weather cut down on some riding but careful eating still got me positive results. Must keep resisiting the girl scout cookies!


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight 200 : 7/14/2012 STP one day 
-------------------------------------------------------------
2/20 : 228
2/13 : 228.5 
2/6 : 229.5 lbs gained, again.
1/30 : 228.5 lbs ... gained!
1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs. 

Not breaking any weight loss records here. Goal weight of 218 by 3/3 not realistic. 

I have 1 week and 5 days to get to : 3/3 -> 218 lbs


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well. 
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.
2/6/12 - 245. A trip with the family, a dinner at my favorite pasta place, Super Bowl party, and much riding...finished the same. That's fine with me. Sets up for loss this week. Keep on plugging
2/13/12 - 241. Great week. Feeling awesome. I can smell the 230s.
2/20/12 - 241. Spent several days at 239 but bumped it up after Sunday. Still feeling great. Keeping it going.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 down 40 pounds!!


----------



## hdo_1975 (Feb 6, 2008)

1/2/12 - 215 lbs
1/9/12 - 212 lbs
1/16/12 - 213 lbs
1/23/12 - 217 lbs
1/30/12 - 218 lbs
2/6/12 - 221 lbs
2/13/12 - 213 lbs
2/20/12 - 210 lbs


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Been not loosing as much but it is getting to be more of a lifestyle for eating but it has been going good!! total since Jan 4. is 23.00 pounds Woot!!

2/27/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

22 years old here. 6'0 Weather in NE Ohio is just now givin me a day or two a week to rideafter work. Goal is to get down to 185.

2/20 (start) - 230 lbs.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Updated changes for me. I now eat perfect. Very strict. I count all my calories using a Droid app, and I ride a good bit. My original goal was 225 by X-Mas, but looks like that will happen WAY quicker. 13 lbs in three weeks. I know that rate will not continue nor should it. 

1/29/2012 250
2/5/2012 246
2/12/2012 241
2/19/2012 239
2/21/2012 238


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I will try to participate, but don't post on here as much as I used to. Looking for some added motivation.

37 years old, 6'3"

I was 265 in mid-late 2008, got down to 227 by the time we went on vacation in Feb 09. Had our daughter in Sept 09. Fell off the workout/eating routine HARD and found I was back up to 257 by Jan 2012.

Goal 1: March 15th - 240 (reached March 12th)
Goal 2: June 15th - 230
Goal 3: Sept 15th - 220
Goal 4: Dec 15th - 210

1/16 - 257.4
1/23 - 253.2
1/30 - 251.4
2/06 - 249.2
2/13 - 248.8
2/20 - 248.4
2/27 - 246.0
3/05 - 240.6
3/12 - 238.6
3/19 - 236.6

Most Recent week:
Had a good week until Thursday (again). Was down to 235 and change. 2 year old ended up in the emergency room that night (she's fine). So, I missed my workout and ate Burger King for dinner (at least I had the grilled chicken meal). Got a good ride in on Saturday, I can feel the difference in my riding already! Did an extra workout last night to make up for Thursday and make sure I at least lost weight for the week

Hope to be around 235 by the end of the week as I am heading to Moab for 2 days of riding!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!
2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!
2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go. 

2/23/12 265.6 Had a hard week very hungry but trying to eat more nutrient dense foods.

Goal 260 by 3/15/12
G


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12
Goal #3: Under 200 by 7/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2
2/26 - 241.4

Tore the meniscus in my right knee meaning im on the shelf for a couple months. I am 1.4 pounds away from my first goal of 240 by March 25th. Going to keep weighing/posting weekly to try and keep myself motivated to not eat and drink away everything ive lost.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs

Missed a week while I was on vacation. Didn't really lose a lot over the last two weeks but for one week I didn't really stick to my diet. Hoping to catch up this week.


----------



## chrispopovic (Feb 15, 2009)

*Diet?*

What kind of diet changes you folks making?


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

chrispopovic said:


> What kind of diet changes you folks making?


Me personally, I limited my daily intake to 2000 calories for the first month and a half. I'm now at 2400. Other than that just your normal things no fast food, no soft drinks, limit sweets, etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

Post deleted.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

We have a weight watchers at work program that my insurance reimburses us 50% so I have been do the points plus program. Its has allowed me to look at food differently and control my portion sizes, but allows for enough freedom to mess up once in a while.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well.
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.
2/6/12 - 245. A trip with the family, a dinner at my favorite pasta place, Super Bowl party, and much riding...finished the same. That's fine with me. Sets up for loss this week. Keep on plugging
2/13/12 - 241. Great week. Feeling awesome. I can smell the 230s.
2/20/12 - 241. Spent several days at 239 but bumped it up after Sunday. Still feeling great. Keeping it going. 
2/27/12 - 237 Wow what a great week. I actually am in the 230s for the first time in many years. And, I need to go buy some new pants. 

As for the food, I eat oatmeal and an omelet every morning and then for lunch and dinner I eat a lean meat of some sort and a vegetable. For instance, at work I'll have a couple of turkey patties and then microwave some of the frozen steamers vegetables like the broccoli,etc. Then I keep some frozen fruit for snacks.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> Been not loosing as much but it is getting to be more of a lifestyle for eating but it has been going good!! total since Jan 4. is 23.00 pounds Woot!!
> 
> 2/13/12 244.3
> 2/6/12 247.2
> ...


2/27/12 248 damn weather and damn eating good food. :madman::madman::madmax::madmax:uggh so mad at myself this weekend need to burn off even more. 
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 down 40 pounds!!
02/27 303.5 Only 2.5 this week but still losing! Gonna run a bit more this week and hope to be below 
300 next week


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!
2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!
2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go.
2/23/12 265.6 Had a hard week very hungry but trying to eat more nutrient dense foods.

2/29/12 264.8 
Goal 260 by 3/15/12
G


----------



## MacinSeed (Dec 10, 2008)

Good job Gravy! You an I are about the same in terms of start weight and height. Here is my stats:

12/28/2011	281.8
1/6/2012	268.9
1/11/2012	265.1
1/17/2012	259.3
1/23/2012	257.8
1/29/2012	255.1
2/4/2012	253.1
2/10/2012	249.1
2/16/2012	246.4
2/22/2012	243.2
2/29/2012	239.5

In all fairness I'm on a zero carb diet, not exactly healthy but it does have great results. I start back into carbs and exercising this Friday.


----------



## sinisterc6 (Jul 15, 2011)

ARCHAIC said:


> Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200.
> 
> 12/05 346
> 12/12 338
> ...


Wow, great job!!! Can you elaborate on your diet and exercise plan?


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess I will join in here and use this for some motivation to be ready for warmer weather. I am 6'6" and love life on my specialized hardrock. 

Just watching what I eat and riding my stationary bike 30-60 minutes a night.

03/01 388lbs
02/24 391 lbs
02/17 395 lbs
02/10 397 lbs
02/03 405 lbs
01/27 409 lbs
01/20 415 lbs


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried to start lossing weight last year but failed due to traveling, but this year I am on track and melting it off. I am 5'11" started at 310, the heaviest I have weighed ever. I knew it was a time for a change.

11/11 310 lbs
02/12 294 lbs
03/02 281 lbs

I have been eating right and riding everyday for at least 30 minutes. my goal is to be down to 200-220 by the end of summer this year. I am also working on my core strength, with pushups, crunches, and other exercises. 

My wife is doing this with me too, she is down 6lbs in two weeks. Our energy levels have double and both of us are very happy.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs

65 miles of MTB riding this week and I only lost .4 lbs. I did see a low of 214 on Saturday AM when I was completely empty, but by my Sunday night weigh in time I was showing 218 again. Looking to lose about 10 more lbs so I'm getting close. 205-210 is my current goal. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

1/11/11 - 271
1/1/12 - 254
1/9/12 - 248 Worked my ass off this week. Only one rest day, on Saturday. Otherwise, mucho biking/running/eating well.
1/16/12 - 251 Well, after a week of riding/eating well and a weekend of riding/hiking/hill climbing I gained 3 pounds. I hate the weekend. Oh well, keep on plugging. Nice 34 mile ride today to get the week going again.
1/23/12 - 248 spent several days at 245, but of course the evil weekend reared its head and I finished up. Down from last week at least.
1/30/12 - 245. Progress. I'm happy. 9# per month. I hope I can keep that going.
2/6/12 - 245. A trip with the family, a dinner at my favorite pasta place, Super Bowl party, and much riding...finished the same. That's fine with me. Sets up for loss this week. Keep on plugging
2/13/12 - 241. Great week. Feeling awesome. I can smell the 230s.
2/20/12 - 241. Spent several days at 239 but bumped it up after Sunday. Still feeling great. Keeping it going.
2/27/12 - 237 Wow what a great week. I actually am in the 230s for the first time in many years. And, I need to go buy some new pants. 
3/5/12 - 235 No more 240s evar! Saturday was 234, but this is the official weigh in day so 235 it is. I feel great...why didn't I do this last year?


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

3/5/12 245.0 getting back down to the 2/13/12 weight. a little side tracked but ready to roll?!!

2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3[/QUOTE]


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 down 40 pounds!!
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. So close to 300. More running and riding this week!


----------



## TACORICAN (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is mine. not weekly but I'm tracking it down weekly starting today. As of Oct 2010 I was 259. Diet plan began then. I lost a total of 43 lbs since and gained some back. Lowest I was since 259 was 216 back in Sept 2011. I'm now 222 wanting to get down to 200. My original diet plan was to cut everything I eat in half. Now I'm starting CrossFit this week using the Paleo diet. I'll start to post my weight weekly.
10/2010 - 259
03/05/2012 - 222


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2
2/26 - 241.4
3/5 - 239.0

Got good news from the MRI my meniscus isn't shot I just exploded a popliteal cyst that I might have developed from a previous injury years ago. One week of crutches must have been decent exercise cause between that and really watching what I ate I still lost weight. Have to ramp my activity level back up slowly to make sure the knee heals right but seeing the calorie counting work so effectively this past week im encouraged that I wont start putting the pounds back on. It's all about discipline. Next goal 230 by June 15th.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

delvermedic said:


> 1/2 - 255
> 1/9 - 254
> 1/16 - 252.4
> 1/23 - 250.6
> ...


You and I are showing very similar #'s.

http://forums.mtbr.com/9027691-post152.html


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll play.
39 in june
6'4" male
Goal 212#

Stared cycling in 3-10 with the advice of my MD I'm type 2 diabetic. Haven't been keeping regular records, but this thread may change thet

3-2010: 268#
6-2010: 250

1-2011: 245
6-2011: 235

3-2012: 218!


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Silverwulf said:


> I'll play.
> 39 in june
> 6'4" male
> Goal 212#
> ...


Congrats on the weight loss. Bet your MD is happy, but more importantly I bet you feel a whole better. 50lbs in a year is a great job.


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

11/11 310 lbs
02/12 294 lbs
03/02 281 lbs
03/07 276 lbs


Another 5 lbs, feels so good!! Another week or two and I will be buying some smaller clothes. I am on my last notch on my belt!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!! 
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!
2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!
2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go.
2/23/12 265.6 Had a hard week very hungry but trying to eat more nutrient dense foods.
2/29/12 264.8 
3/7/12 264.0 Gotta kick up the weight loss think I am at a plateau will kick up the exercise. Bought a trainer and have been doing spinervals in the man cave the last week. sick kids have kept me out of the gym. 

Goal 260 by 3/15/12 Still going to try to hit this by next week it will be tough but doable!!!
G


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

cobi said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Bet your MD is happy, but more importantly I bet you feel a whole better. 50lbs in a year is a great job.


Thanks! I was kind of surprised myself as I wasn't "trying" to loose weight, but just stay slimmer. Being a roadie, I didn't want to be a FA in spandex lol!

Onlythings I did was NOT EAT TACO BELL IN 2 YEARS
Portion control! Stop eating when I'm full, not feeling bad if I don't clean my plate. When my wife and I go out to eat, we will split a meal. Saves $ and we don't over eat.
no sugar/ energy drinks ( unless I was riding more than 2 hrs.
Very little red meat
Lots of lean meat, fruits/ veggies and WHOLE GRAIN bread. That's the trick. Whole grain bread has a lower impact on your glycemic index ( blood sugar)
Dont eat within 2-3 hrs of bed time
Get as much sleep as possible 6-8 hrs

If you are sleep deprived, your muscles cannot heal properly. Also, your body will crave carbs as a substitute for sleep. Unless you burn those extra carbs they end up making you fat and rais your blood sugar.

And this may doubt silly, but you have to "think thin". I started doing that and some how it worked. Being mindfull of it all the time helps in diet and exercise choices.

I'm really happy I got back into MTB, and found this thread. I'm stoked I'm not tho only big guy on a bike. Feels like that where I live.

Keep up all the good work everyone!


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

Total loss thus far is 182lbs, i originally though my starting weight was 440, but when going back over my starting date i realized it was 445.

One month away from my 1 year anniversary, if all goes as planned, i should reach 190lbs loss in 1 year which is far more than ever expected.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

That is absolutely fantastic! I bet you feel awesome. Well done!


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay, here is the deal, I am happy with a 3lbs weight loss every week. My MD is having a Biggest Loser contest that started on the 20th of Jan. I am in 1st place at 7.2% weight loss, he is in 2nd place at 6.8%. We have made it personal and he doesn't have much weight to lose anymore. It's going until May 4th and $600 on the line. I have already spent the money on a new fork :thumbsup:

03/08 385lbs
03/01 388lbs
02/24 391 lbs
02/17 395 lbs
02/10 397 lbs
02/03 405 lbs
01/27 409 lbs
01/20 415 lbs


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old
> 
> 05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs
> 
> ...


DUDE! What are you doing? I would LOVE to see numbers like that :thumbsup:


----------



## zodiac-biker (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok,im in. 44 year old male 6'2" 245 as of last week. goals are 225lbs by july, and race in no less than 4 endurance events in colorado starting with battle o'bear in may.


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

Reading this topic on a local web forum i frequent is what led me my weight loss. Hitman is a 21year old guy that for me was very insightful who starts posting about 1/2 way down first page.

So... Im Fat

in a nutshell i wrote this message to a coworker via facebook, and it sums up what i do, along with riding my mtb and fixed gear road bike, as often as possible

i use fitday.com to track my calories, eat wheat or brown rice when possible instead of white bread and white rice, i use pam non stick cooking spray instead of oil or butter to start off dishes, only drink skim milk, water and coffee....but cyrstal light type drinks are okay, i just dont like them......i stay away from sugar and use splenda, i will eat grilled foods instead of fried, basic stuff...nothing earth shattering.....fitday helps find out how many calories your body burns a day, then if you eat less calories than that a day you will lose weight, it takes 3500 calories to lose a pound, so if your body burns 2000 calories a day, you then eat 1500 a day, in 7 days you will have not eaten 3500 calories, you will loose a pound a week....i also try to eat more veggies, turkey, chicken, fish, and less red meat and try to eat more vegetables and a more balanced diet.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs

44 miles on MTB this past week. I was only able to ride Sun-Tues before the rain moved in and ruined the rest of the week and weekend. Lot of rain in forecast this week also so it looks like I'll be spending time in workout room and riding on pavement. Not my favorite things but I have got to get ready for Ouachita Challenge in 3 weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2
2/26 - 241.4
3/5 - 239.0
3/12 - 235.8

No real heavy exercise because of the sore knee but i kept active and watched what I ate very closely for a good loss.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

3/12/12 woot down 2.5 pounds!!! so I am now at 242.5 almost to the mark of 10 lbs a month. getting there just gotta stop eating junks. 

3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 down 40 pounds!!
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. So close to 300. 
03/12 297.5 only 1.5 pounds away from 50 lost!


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

ARCHAIC said:


> Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200.
> 
> 12/05 346
> 12/12 338
> ...


Doing great man. I broke 30lbs last week. Looking forward to 40 and 50lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

SOBLE said:


> Doing great man. I broke 30lbs last week. Looking forward to 40 and 50lbs:thumbsup:


100lbs really feels great. .. . i rode for 2:45 today something i could have never done before


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!!
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!
2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!
2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go.
2/23/12 265.6 Had a hard week very hungry but trying to eat more nutrient dense foods.
2/29/12 264.8
3/7/12 264.0 Gotta kick up the weight loss think I am at a plateau will kick up the exercise. Bought a trainer and have been doing spinervals in the man cave the last week. sick kids have kept me out of the gym.
3/14/12 260 Hit my goal!! Spent a lot of time on that trainer killing it but happy with the results.

Goal 252 by 4/15/12 10% of my starting weight!!
G


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 100lbs really feels great. .. . i rode for 2:45 today something i could have never done before


Dude, WHEN I break 100lbs, I am buying me a new bike. I barely remember what it feels to weigh 300lbs! It's downhill from there.


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Goal 200lbs 6/1//2012

1/1/2012 220lbs
1/11/12 215lbs
2/3/12 214lbs
3/15/12 211lbs


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

My weight went up almost 4 1/2 lbs and I have NO idea how it happened. I have a "stinking" suspicion that it's due to a lack of fiber in my diet over the week if you catch my drift. No way with my new diet and excercise that I gained 4lbs of fat.:madman:


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

EnduroT said:


> 32 yrs old, male, 5'10"
> 1/10/12 - 230lbs
> 2/2/12 - 227lbs (bad me.)
> 
> ...


So. I've changed my mind. Not about 32 years old, or the male bit, or 5'10..

*Weigh In:*
1/10/12 - 230 [33.4mi, 2h17m in January]
2/22/12 - 234 [185.5mi 16h7m in February]
3/10/12 - 226.6 
*3/16/12 - 225 [133.8m 11h59m to date in March]*

*Revamped Goals:*
Goal #1: 4/28/2012 - 219
Goal #2: 6/17/2012 - 210
Goal #3: 12/8/2012 - 199
*Goal #4: 8/1/2013 - 165*

Such slow weight loss progress in the past two months as my fat is all turning back into muscle. I'm eating a good amount, but sticking to calorie goals using myfitnesspal.com. Based my diet on losing 1.5lbs a week, but having an end date of 8/1/2013 its roughly .8 lbs a week.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

On the verge of un-clyding. I am 46, 6-2. Started at 230, weighed 200 today! I haven't weighed one-something for at least 15 years.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0

I seem to have stalled at 214. I have not changed anything in my diet and I rode MTB 70 miles last week but only lost .8lbs. I did see 213 on the scale once but I was completely empty and by my Sunday night weigh in I was showing 214. Maybe I'm adding muscle now?


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

3/19/12 242.5 same weight no gain no loss.

3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3[/QUOTE]


----------



## HardrockDad (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I just really started my diet today. I started at 340lbs mid Feb. I want to loose 50 pounds by the end of the year, not it's time to wholeheartedly commit to my diet. Hopefully having a weekly weigh in will push me even more...

3/19/12 - 332.4


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 down 52 pounds


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

1/8/12 206.6
1/15/12 missed
1/22/12 206.4
1/28/12 205.8
2/5/12 206.8
2/12/12 205.4
2/19/12 202.8
2/2612 203.8
3/4/12 202.6
3/11/12 198.9
3/18/12 201.2

goal of <200 by 3/13/12

I did achieve my goal of <200 on 3/11, but it was on a different scale. I had to go buy a new one, same make but different model. Hopefully it's pretty close. And then I had my birthday with lots of food and a tough week with one kid and a broken arm and another sick kid. That brought me back up over 200 lbs. So for the rest of the year the goal will be to stay under 200 lbs. It would be nice to see 180, but I'm not going to focus on that. Instead I just want to focus on staying in shape and good eating and I'll still post my weigh-ins. 

The 30lbs took a year to drop, I didn't want to do a crash diet where I'd gain it all back. So it was a slow process. I did it mainly by watching my calories (target of 2000 per day) combined with consistent exercise. I admit I cheated a lot though, or I probably could've lost more at a quicker pace.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 11 - Back on track!*

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012*
*Goal #2:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
Goal #3: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)
Challenge #2 - Compete in and complete all events in the Louisiana XC Race Series, and podium in the Cat 3 overalls.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
*Week 11* - 03/17/2012 - *191.6* lbs, Down *3.4* lbs, Down *13.0* lbs from start.

Missed 3 weeks training in February and gained a bunch of weight. Looks like I am getting back on track. Ouachita Challenge in on March 31st, and I need to be at or below 189.0 lbs by then to meet my goal.

Shoot me a good thought/prayer if you are so inclined... I need all the help I can get to make my first 60+ mile off-road challenge!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

cautery said:


> *48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".
> 
> *Goal #1 COMPLETE: 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012*
> *Goal #2:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012
> ...


See you at the Ouachita Challenge. This will be my first attempt at a 60 mile MTB ride also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2
2/26 - 241.4
3/5 - 239.0
3/12 - 235.8
3/19 - 235.8

No loss but at least no gain. Allergies and the recovering knee kept me to doing almost nada this week. Hoping that next week will be a little better. Haven't hit a trail for almost a month due to the injury and the illness so im starting to get a little squirrely.


----------



## NorCal Rider (Jul 21, 2004)

My goal is to be 225 by August 1st...about a pound and a quarter per week. Slow process but I figure it took me 42 years to put the weight on, going to take some time to take it off.

1/7	270.0
1/14	266.4
1/21	265.2
1/28	268.0
2/4	264.8
2/11	262.8
2/18	264.2
2/25	253.4 (pneumonia)
3/3	258.0
3/10	256.2
3/17	252.2

Still recovering from a bout with pnemonia, but finally starting to be able to breathe on rides. Been averaging about a pound and a half a wekk, hopefully should increase a little now that I'm back to being active. Saw the scale drop below 250 last night for the first time in a long while.


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

11/11 310 lbs
02/12 294 lbs
03/02 281 lbs
03/07 276 lbs
03/21 269 lbs

I forgot to post up here last week. Been going strong, hoping to buy a road bike this weekend.

Those out there keeping track of your weight and what you eat, try myfitnesspal. Work great!


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

03/22 382lbs Finally lost 3 more after a rough 2 weeks!
03/08 385lbs
03/01 388lbs
02/24 391 lbs
02/17 395 lbs
02/10 397 lbs
02/03 405 lbs
01/27 409 lbs
01/20 415 lbs


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I am now down to 196-34 pounds gone!!! Woohoo!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

3/26/12 242.5 Third week on the same weight need to do something ugh :madman::madmax:


3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 55 gone!


----------



## Specialized Hardrock (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I just really started my diet today. I started at 340lbs mid Feb. I want to loose 50ounds by the end of the year, not it's time to wholeheartedly commit to my diet. Hopefully having a weekly weigh in will push me even more...

3/19/12 - 332.4
3/26/12 - 326.2


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0
Mar 25, 2012- 211.4

Ready for Ouachita Challenge this coming weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Couldn't seem to edit my original post anymore......

37 years old, 6'3"

I was 265 in mid-late 2008, got down to 227 by the time we went on vacation in Feb 09. Had our daughter in Sept 09. Fell off the workout/eating routine HARD and found I was back up to 257 by Jan 2012.

Goal 1: March 15th - 240 (reached March 12th)
Goal 2: June 15th - 230 (reached April 9th)
Goal 3: Sept 15th - 220
Goal 4: Dec 15th - 210

1/16 - 257.4
1/23 - 253.2
1/30 - 251.4
2/06 - 249.2
2/13 - 248.8
2/20 - 248.4
2/27 - 246.0
3/05 - 240.6
3/12 - 238.6
3/19 - 236.6
3/26 - 235.8
4/2 - 231.8
4/9 - 229.0
4/16 - 230.0

Most Recent week:
My first setback week. I could see it coming Thursday. I guess I was on a bit of a victory lap this week after reaching my 230 goal (which was a big one mentally). Ate extra snacks or deserts that I wasn't eating in previous weeks. Missed my Wed night ride due to weather, but didn't go to the gym to make up for it, just took a night off. Tried to make up for it this weekend but too little too late. Hopefully it's a wakeup call to get back on track this week. Could have been worse I guess.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Great job cobi! 

Small victories are always great up so keep it up. 

I just recently went to Vegas on a trip and added on some weight... lol :madman:


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

1/8/12 206.6
1/15/12 missed
1/22/12 206.4
1/28/12 205.8
2/5/12 206.8
2/12/12 205.4
2/19/12 202.8
2/2612 203.8
3/4/12 202.6
3/11/12 198.9
3/18/12 201.2
3/25/12 200.2


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

1/2 - 255
1/9 - 254
1/16 - 252.4
1/23 - 250.6
1/30 - 248.2
2/5 - 246.0
2/13 - 245.2
2/20 - 243.2
2/26 - 241.4
3/5 - 239.0
3/12 - 235.8
3/19 - 235.8
3/28 - 234.8

Headed back in the right direction. Now if the pollen would just go away.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3 - Been off the wagon so to speak for about a month. Surprisingly I haven't gained weight. Time to get back in this and keep pushing toward my goals. First ride of the year tonight!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

242.5 fourth week on the same weight need to do something ugh :madman::madmax:

4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12  247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0
Mar 25, 2012- 211.4
April 1, 2012- 210.8 lbs

Was a great week had a major accomplishment in my MTB hobby. I completed the Ouachita Challenge all 62 miles in 7:33. So all told I put 250+ miles on my bike in March and dropped about 8 lbs. I would say that's a good month. Nearing my goal of holding my weight between 205-210. It has happened a lot faster than I imagined.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5. Pretty sure having strep throat helped with losing so much this week


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

I am still around just busy

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 Worked my butt off this week 2 spin classes and watched my diet!!
Next goal is 5% of my weight at 266.6, hopefully completed before 2/14/12!!
2/8/12 271 Gained a little, didn't eat bad this week and worked out hard, I am thinking I may be adding a little muscle?? So continuing to work hard at it!!
2/15/12 266.6 Lost 5% of my body weight still have a long way to go.
2/23/12 265.6 Had a hard week very hungry but trying to eat more nutrient dense foods.
2/29/12 264.8
3/7/12 264.0 Gotta kick up the weight loss think I am at a plateau will kick up the exercise. Bought a trainer and have been doing spinervals in the man cave the last week. sick kids have kept me out of the gym.
3/14/12 260 Hit my goal!! Spent a lot of time on that trainer killing it but happy with the results.
3/21/12 261 Up a bit
3/28/12 258.8 Been a while since I have seen the 250's
4/4/12 257.6 Slow and steady



Goal 252 by 4/15/12 10% of my starting weight!!
G


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Been falling way behind, I moved, got a new job, and have been quite busy, but have a little update.

01/01/12 - 270
01/08/12 - 265
01/15/12 - 265
04/05/12 - 246

I need to lose about 21 more pounds by the end of the month, and I would be happy. Though maybe more would be good too. I'll definitely be where I want to be by the end of May for sure.


----------



## Bear Spleen (Aug 12, 2006)

*I'm out of the club *

Whelp, it's been real.

Too rushed to eat breakfast +
too busy to eat lunch +
too tired from riding to eat dinner =
_______________________________
190 lbs

Topped out at 245 for a bit, there!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0
Mar 25, 2012- 211.4
April 1, 2012- 210.8 lbs
April 8, 2012- 213.0

Spent the weekend at my moms and gained 3 lbs. Minor set back.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

ARCHAIC said:


> 04/03 283.5
> 04/09 201.5


Great week!
:thumbsup:


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Bear Spleen said:


> Whelp, it's been real.
> 
> Too rushed to eat breakfast +
> too busy to eat lunch +
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Been kind of crazy weekend and week last week dad in hospital no time to ride diet has been way out of wack. gained half a pound but all in all pretty good just need to change the diet back and go with the flow


4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## archer70 (Apr 5, 2012)

Starting weight 326.4 waiting on knee to heal up so I can start riding. Trying to watch what I eat as I am not doing much now.


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm 5'10'' and starting weight of 267lbs on 4/3/12. Down to 265lbs as of today. Goal is 200 by July!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I was 280 two weeks ago, down to 270 yesterday. I want to get under 240 as quickly as possible, and to 225 by the end of summer. Once I can start riding more it'll help, I've only ridden my new bike twice since I got it. Gym with mixed weights/cardio 5 days a week and portion control is a good start though.


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

haven't weighed for a couple of weeks.....but i started my diet and regular riding again at about 295 at 6'4"
29 years old. im down 10 lbs as of two weeks ago. trying to drop to 240. ill be lifting regularly as well so this will be a somewhat buff weight for me


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Back to the grind 4 pounds down and coming!!


4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## salms22 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Getting inspired!*

It is time gents...33 years old and 310 pounds.

My wife just bought a bike this weekend and I haven't been on mine for years.

You all are inspiring. I hope to be posting results like yours in the weeks to come.

My lifestyle changes in the morning......

Wish me discipline!


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0
Mar 25, 2012- 211.4
April 1, 2012- 210.8 lbs
April 8, 2012- 213.0 lbs
April 15, 2012- 209.5 lbs

Got rid of the Easter Weekend feast!!! Getting close to my target weight. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Boo only .5 pound down 

4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5. Decided to smoke a brisket and it was damn tasty! Too tasty
04/23 284.5 ate the left over brisket, now back on track, running 5 miles 3 days a week and riding on the weekend


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

CrzyTuning said:


> I'm 5'10'' and starting weight of 267lbs on 4/3/12. Down to 265lbs as of today. Goal is 200 by July!


Down to 262.4lbs this morning! I really need to change my diet so I can REALLY start losing weight. Its super difficult when I work at a fast food joint!


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I figured I'd get a few weeks of actual logging in before I started posting in this thread. I started the year at about 375, but didn't start logging regular weekly weigh-ins until April.

The short term goal is to start next year at 300 or less.


4/7/2012 359
4/14/2012 358
4/21/2012 356.8
4/28/2012 353.2
5/5/2012 352.0
5/11/2012 350.4
5/18/2012 347.8


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Same weight time to do some James wilson training 


4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

*1 year anniversary date update 190lbs total loss for the year !!*

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 Actually started dieting last month. Monday is my weigh day. My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up around 200. 

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5. Decided to smoke a brisket and it was damn tasty! Too tasty
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280


----------



## Heavy Rider (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys! Just joined this forum and love this section! I'm 6' 1/2" at 258.5 right now. This is the heaviest I've ever been, but i'm also a bodybuilder. Goal weight is 230!!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

5/7/12 238.5 Same weight. gotta try to do something to loose the pounds. any help
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3[/QUOTE]


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5. Decided to smoke a brisket and it was damn tasty! Too tasty
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I went on the HCG diet after being stuck forever. Went from 231 to 195. Best thing I ever did, but it was a TOUGH 30 days!!!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow its been a month since I last updated,  Been busy but still loosing a bit I may need to shake it up a bit soon. On the riding side I have been on the road bike a lot been riding about 30-45 miles a week for the last 3 weeks, and have a 50 miler for this weekend.

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 
2/8/12 271 
2/15/12 266.6 
2/23/12 265.6 
2/29/12 264.8
3/7/12 264.0 
3/14/12 260 
3/21/12 261 
3/28/12 258.8 
4/4/12 257.6 
4/11/12 258.6 Up a bit
4/18/12 255.6 My 25lb mark Yaaaah!!!
4/25/12 258.0 Very hungry this week and gained a little bit.
5/2/11 256.4 Back down a bit now starting to focus on hitting 10% weight loss.


Goal 252 by 5/30/12

G


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Down to 259 lbs today! 11lbs down in a month. Haven't been this light in 5 years!


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

5/14/12 239.3 dang 0.8 pounds up. I can gain weight but I cant loose ughh

5/7/12 238.5 
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 down 74 pounds total. 77 more till goal weight!


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!

05/08/2012 248lbs -7lbs


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs

Goal 199LBS, I want to start racing. This will keep my on that Cat 3/Clyde sandbag area.  just kidding. 

The weight flew off at first, but the last 20lbs have been very hard. I am now lifting/running during week, and cycling on weekends. Between work, MBA, and family it is hard to ride as much as I want but I am stilll plugging away.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow its been a month since I last updated, Been busy but still loosing a bit I may need to shake it up a bit soon. On the riding side I have been on the road bike a lot been riding about 30-45 miles a week for the last 3 weeks, and have a 50 miler for this weekend.

42 year old male
6'2"

1/1/12 281
1/7/12 277.8
1/14/12 275.6
1/21/12 274.4
1/28/12 272.8
2/1/12 269.8 
2/8/12 271 
2/15/12 266.6 
2/23/12 265.6 
2/29/12 264.8
3/7/12 264.0 
3/14/12 260 
3/21/12 261 
3/28/12 258.8 
4/4/12 257.6 
4/11/12 258.6 Up a bit
4/18/12 255.6 My 25lb mark Yaaaah!!!
4/25/12 258.0 Very hungry this week and gained a little bit.
5/2/12 256.4 Back down a bit now starting to focus on hitting 10% weight loss.
5/9/12 254.0 
5/16/12 261  What happened here. 50 mile road ride on Sat and gained weight. Time to reevaluate.



Goal 252 by 5/30/12

G


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

krue said:


> 41 yrs old, 5'8" 237#


5/19/12 228.2

Not much progress, but it's a start.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

5/21/12 238.0 pounds finally went down not to keep it off and keep on going down

5/14/12 239.3
5/7/12 238.5 
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 - Back at it again, this time my wife and I are going to hit the gym together. We both want to meet our final goals by the same day, so why not work out together! I won't update this if my weight doesn't change.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

5' 8" Just starting out
5/20/12 260 lbs starting weight


----------



## fat ralphy (May 11, 2012)

first weigh in, noob to the forum.

05/22/12 297.2lbs

today is day one of diet, eliminating sugars and most carbs.

also going to ride/cardio regularly.

i was hoping to lift but i have decided to lose weight before i start to build muscle, my goal weight is 240lbs.

any suggestions/advice is welcomed, thanks bros...


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

Newbie here.........almost made up mind for new 29er. I started eliminating sugar, breads, soda and coffee on April 9th, 2012. I was 255 lbs. Goal is under 200 lbs. I am 5' 8" tall.

5-23-12: 231 lbs.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

minibiba said:


> Íàä êîìîì ïîÿâèëîñü îáëàêî ãîëîãðàììû mxvsatvunleashed info/noyabrsk-intim html]íîÿáðüñê èíòèì Åå ïðèäàííîå îñ-òàíåòñÿ çà íèì


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

My trails are finally open so it is time to start this!

5/25/2012 - 243 lbs.

My Plan and Goal are detailed here: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2012-weight-fitness-goals-759279-5.html#post9346327


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Same weight need to just keep it down .
5/28/12 238.0

5/21/12 238.0
5/14/12 239.3
5/7/12 238.5 
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

Wednesdays will be my weigh in days. So far so good. I just hope I can keep it up. I've lost weight before and it always seems like the first 10 pounds is easy, then I hit a wall.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well. I'm 39 (This Sat.) and 6'2. Want to be down to a solid 200 by the end of the year.

06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs

The lbs are getting harder to drop. I have been running and lifting for about 12 weeks now. I can tell I am putting on muscle mass, man boobs are turning into pecs, arms are less flabby. Plus I am faster on my bike, so I will not beat myself up too much over lack of weightloss. 50Lbs to not being a clyde.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

6/4/12 241.0 damn too much good food and not much workout.

5/28/12 238.0
5/21/12 238.0
5/14/12 239.3
5/7/12 238.5 
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271
06/04 266.5 down 79.5 pounds!!


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've stuck to a caloric deficit diet and cycling (on the trails or spinning at home) every day since I started 2 weeks ago. I've now lost the easy weight and hope it can continue falling off so fast. I'm down 11.5 lb total and 6 lb this week!

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5 
6/6/2012 - 231.5


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

5'9'' 24 yo

4/1- 270lbs
4/12- 267lbs
4/25- 261lbs
5/2- 259lbs
6/7- 255lbs

I really need to start checking in weekly. May was horrible for me. I felt like a hit a wall, a wall that I built because I resorted to my old eating habits even though I was still riding.


----------



## Frank TJ (Dec 25, 2011)

Jan 1, 2012- 241 lbs( not 100% sure this weight was accurate) 
Jan 8, 2012- 236 lbs
Jan 14, 2012- 232.8 lbs
Jan 22, 2012- 229.8 lbs
Jan 29, 2012- 228.5 lbs
Feb 5, 2012- 224.4 lbs
Feb 12, 2012- 220.2
Feb 26, 2012- 218.4 lbs
Mar 4, 2012- 218.0 lbs
Mar 11, 2012- 214.8 lbs
Mar 18, 2012- 214.0
Mar 25, 2012- 211.4
April 1, 2012- 210.8 lbs
April 8, 2012- 213.0 lbs
April 15, 2012- 209.5 lbs
June 11, 2012- 202.1 lbs

I have been maintaining between 200-205lbs for the last month. Looks like this is where I end the weight loss and concentrate on maintain. My weight loss happened alot faster than I expected so my message is don't give up. If you want it and have the will power to make it happen it will.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

6/11/12 241.9


6/4/12 241.0 
5/28/12 238.0
5/21/12 238.0
5/14/12 239.3
5/7/12 238.5 
4/30/12 238.5
4/23/12 238.5
4/16/12 239.0
4/9/12 243.0
4/2/12 242.5
3/26/12 242.5
3/19/12 242.5
3/12/12 242.5
3/5/12 245.0
2/27/12 248.0
2/13/12 244.3
2/6/12 247.2
1/30/12: 250.2
1/25/12 252.4
1/17/12 256.4
1/12/12 258.2
1/4/12 267.3


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

krue said:


> 5/19/12 228.2
> 
> not much progress, but it's a start.


6/11 219.7


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well. I'm 39 and 6'2. Want to be down to a solid 200 by the end of the year. 

06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

Slowed down this week which I expected. Easy weight is gone and my metabolism is probably slowing a bit due to my lower calorie intake. Clothes are feeling a little baggy. I'm still maintaining a healthy caloric deficit and exercising every single day (nearly all cardio). Shooting for 2-3 lb per week weight loss.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5
6/6/2012 - 231.5 
6/13/2012 - 230


----------



## Rainman24 (May 17, 2012)

height 5'4 starting weight 346 lbs - 3/23/12
weight as of 6/8/12 - 315 lbs a long way to go. . .


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/4/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271
06/04 266.5 down 79.5 pounds!!
06/18 271.5 missed last week, was on vacation and ate like a pig, only up 5 so not too bad


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!

05/08/2012 248lbs -7lbs

06/08/2012 241lbs -7lbs 204lbs lost


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well. I'm 39 and 6'2. Want to be down to a solid 200 by the end of the year.

06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

I went OTB on Thursday which tweaked my neck and felt like I bruised a few ribs. I ended up taking the week off (no working out and cheated on the diet) since the wreck. Unfortunately, it shows on the scale. I'm still a bit sore but am going try a ride tonight.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5
6/6/2012 - 231.5
6/13/2012 - 230
6/20/2012 - 232


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll play. 
Feb 2009-464 I've been up and down since, lowest was 307 for a meet, then went back up afterwards to super heavyweights.
5/29 380.6
6/6 373.4
6/13 369.8
6/21 366.4

Following a non-traditional carb cycling approach with one day refeed.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/3/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

*Start: P90x Classic Round One - Goal 230lbs.*
12/12/11 - 251
01/07/12 - 248.2
01/18/12 - 246.0
01/20/12 - 243.2
01/27/12 - 240.6
02/09/12 - 235.0
02/21/12 - 234.8
02/27/12 - 232.8
03/05/12 - 231.8
03/11/12 - 229.4 - _90 days complete Goal met
_
*Start: P90x2 Foundational Phase - Goal 200 lb.*
03/12/12 - 229.4
03/21/12 - 224.4
03/30/12 - 222.3
New quarter started in April, had trouble getting my workouts in with a grueling schedule. Outside of daily rides to school, my P90x2 workouts stalled. 

Starting new round of P90x2 Foundational Phase

06/25/12 234.8 (Bummer, need to get in gear again) :eekster:

I've completed my welcome back workout this morning so I'm off again for another 90 day challenge. Thanks for the motivation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheat78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Starting 6/25/2012 - Starting Weight - 336 Goal - 240


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well. I'm 39 and 6'2. Want to be down to a solid 200 by the end of the year.

06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
 06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs

*First 4 weeks: -7.8 lbs


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

Back on track, recovered from my injuries and at my lowest weight so far. Now to push through the 15 and 20 lb weight loss marks.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5
6/6/2012 - 231.5
6/13/2012 - 230
6/20/2012 - 232 
6/27/2012 - 229.5


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <170 by my sister's wedding on 9/8/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 7/4/12
Goal #4: 190 by 8/3/12
Ultimate goal of <170 by 9/8/12

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Start: P90x Classic Round One - Goal 230lbs.
12/12/11 - 251
01/07/12 - 248.2
01/18/12 - 246.0
01/20/12 - 243.2
01/27/12 - 240.6
02/09/12 - 235.0
02/21/12 - 234.8
02/27/12 - 232.8
03/05/12 - 231.8
03/11/12 - 229.4 - 90 days complete Goal met

Start: P90x2 Foundational Phase - Goal 200 lb.
03/12/12 - 229.4
03/21/12 - 224.4
03/30/12 - 222.3
New quarter started in April, had trouble getting my workouts in with a grueling schedule. Outside of daily rides to school, my P90x2 workouts stalled.

Starting new round of P90x2 Foundational Phase

06/25/12 - 234.8 
07/02/12 - 232.6


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> I was 280 two weeks ago, down to 270 yesterday. I want to get under 240 as quickly as possible, and to 225 by the end of summer. Once I can start riding more it'll help, I've only ridden my new bike twice since I got it. Gym with mixed weights/cardio 5 days a week and portion control is a good start though.


I haven't been keeping up with my weekly stats but I was down to 254 last week. Shooting for 250 this week and then I'm within 10 of my intermediate goal of 240! :thumbsup:


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8
7/2/12 212.8


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
*7/2/2012 244 lbs*

44LBS to not being a clyde and only 24 until I am not too fat for new wheels I am building... hahah


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271
06/04 266.5 
06/18 271.5 
06/25 267
07/02 263


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well. I'm 39 and 6'2. Want to be down to a solid 200 by the end of the year.

07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1.0 lbs
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs

*First 4 weeks: -7.8 lbs


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello guys I'm 6'3" 213lbs. was 270lbs last year with 28% body fat or more I'm 213 with 11% BF my goal is not to loose any more dramatic weight but come down to 6-5% BF.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

6'2" 43 yrs old. 
232 lbs. 1/5/2012
Goal weight *205 * : RSVP ride (Seattle to Vancouver) 8/18
-------------------------------------------------------------

7/6 : 218
---Didn't check in until today---
2/20 : 228
2/13 : 228.5 
2/6 : 229.5 lbs gained, again.
1/30 : 228.5 lbs ... gained!
1/23 : 228 lbs
1/16 : 229.5 lbs. no change
1/9/2012 : 229.5 lbs.
1/5/2012 : 232 lbs.

Long non-posting layoff. Back in the tracking. So much great progress has been made on this board!


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

SeattSlayer said:


> 6'2" 43 yrs old.
> 232 lbs. 1/5/2012
> Goal weight *205 * : RSVP ride (Seattle to Vancouver) 8/18
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Hey SeattSlayer keep some muscle man dont burn it all up! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <180 by my birthday on 9/30/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 8/1/12*
Goal #4: 190 by 8/31/12*
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/30/12 (My Birthday)*

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0
7/10/12 - 213.8 - Modified my goals a little. I think they're a little more reachable now. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

ray0311 said:


> Hey SeattSlayer keep some muscle man dont burn it all up! LOL! :thumbsup:


You don't know how close to home you just hit with this Ray. _Yesterday_, the wife says, "I can tell you are riding more than lifting weights, you don't have as much...here"...pointing to her shoulders and tris.

Moments later I was ripping off 3 sets of push ups.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271
06/04 266.5 
06/18 271.5 
06/25 267
07/02 263
07/09 263.5 Maybe into the 250's next week


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!

05/08/2012 248lbs -7lbs

06/08/2012 241lbs -7lbs

07/08/2012 233lbs -8lbs


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8
7/2/12 212.8
7/10/12 210.8


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well.

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs

*First 4 weeks: -7.8 lbs 

*7/11/2012 
I ditched the "My Fitness Pal" App last Sunday. The recommended calorie intake was too low even when I stepped up the built-in activity levels. I knew the calcs were wrong because I was always hungry and and I was getting tired very easy. 1900 - 2000 calories was a no go. I went back to some old fitness books and started doing the math. My calcs came up with approx. 2500 calories. At that point I searched App's with more sophisticated calorie calcs. "My Net Diary" seemed to fit what I was looking for, and their calc came up in the 2500 calorie range. Right now I'm not going to pay that much attention to the scale. I've started taping again because fat loss weight and muscle gain weight can f**k around with a person mind on a scale. As much as I need to lose 42 lbs. of fat, I also need to gain 15 or so lbs of muscle as well (So I have 180 lbs of lean muscle). I guess I will just have to wait for the results of month 2.


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

SeattSlayer said:


> You don't know how close to home you just hit with this Ray. _Yesterday_, the wife says, "I can tell you are riding more than lifting weights, you don't have as much...here"...pointing to her shoulders and tris.
> 
> Moments later I was ripping off 3 sets of push ups.


Great! we dont want to look like runners, maybe a sprinter though
I remember a few months back people was telling me I'm loosing to much weight, I started to feel strange when they told me this, Looked in the mirror and was still not satisfied as I was down to195, so I started lifting weight, and doing Crossfit, I'm 213-215 daily with 10% body fat, the goal for me is to get rid of he :madman:BF, @ 6'3" 195 did not look good on me at all.
Keep up the good work though!


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well.
> 
> I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Hey JRS73 thats were I went wrong with the low calorie intake lost alot of weight though, which was fat and muscle, with my activity level now I'm taking in 2800 -3500cals per day with no fat gain carbs include. 
keep it up it will shed off


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

ray0311 said:


> Hey JRS73 thats were I went wrong with the low calorie intake lost alot of weight though, which was fat and muscle, with my activity level now I'm taking in 2800 -3500cals per day with no fat gain carbs include.
> keep it up it will shed off


I knew I was wrong when I started using My Fitness Pal, but my Tanita showed me I was losing weight and my muscle mass was staying the same. Riding 4-7 miles 2-3 days a week didn't bother me. I knew there was a problem when I got to the point I was riding 11-12 miles a 2-3 times a week. I'm now getting ready to step up my riding to 4-5 times per week, and like you said, I will have to add more calories.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs

Weight is getting real hard to lose :madmax:, I was at 242 earlier this week so probably just holding some water weight. My body fat is consistently dropping lower so I must be putting on muscle in the gym. I dunno, I hope this reaches a balance point, I don't really wanna be buff, just a little stronger and lighter so I can be the fastest big dude to the top of the hill.


----------



## jlove45 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm 6'10", but up to as much as 350 but am down to 306. Goal is to get to 275. I'm wanting to ride 3xs a week or more. MTB is the most enjoyable bit of cardio i have ever done. Gittin to work.......


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8
7/2/12 212.8
7/10/12 210.8
7/18/12 208.8


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> 32 years old, 6ft 2in
> 
> 3/05/2010 363 lbs
> 1/16/2012 270 lbs
> ...


Hang in there Adim, Im having the same problem not loosing like I was I'm stuck at 213 -215.5lbs no change but the BF is dropping at a rate of 1.5-2% per month. And yes you are putting on Muscle:thumbsup:


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a little late but my first weight in for the year. 

07/18/2012- 309 lbs

Goal/Comfortable weight- 220 lbs


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Newbie to the forum, and I am going to start on a Wednesday as well.

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs

I'm not happy that I haven't lost some weight, but I knew it was going to happen. On Friday and Saturday, I drank close to a case of Stone Oaked Arrogant Bastard (20 bottles is 3800 calories), drank at least a sixer of Coors Light, did half a dozen JD shots, and ate like a pig at the neighborhood block party. That put me on my butt for Sunday.

On a positive note, my muscle mass is increasing. The first week as of 5/20/2012 my Tanita registered 158 -160 lbs of muscle. The morning it registered 164 lbs of muscle. This morning, my waist is slightly smaller than my chest. My chest was 48 inches and my waist was 47 inches (Beer gut). My wife has also commented my a$$ and thighs are thinning out a bit.

I think I will lay off the booze for a while. 

As far as eating more calories (From 1900 to 2500), I feel much better


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
7/20/2012 242 lbs

Hit 240 earlier this week. Slow and steady, thank you for the words of encouragement Ray. It helps to stay motivated. I think I am going to buy a better scale with more measurements this weekend, so I can better track water/muscle mass. I guess I am reaching a point where I am need to have a better understanding of my body composition and not just concentrate one 1 number.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Adim_X said:


> 32 years old, 6ft 2in
> 
> 3/05/2010 363 lbs
> 1/16/2012 270 lbs
> ...


Look at Tanita scales. I have been using the BC-551 for the past couple of years.

www.tanita.com


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I am late to this thread but here goes.

Height 6'0" Age 36 Goal 230-240lb 

Current Weight = 278lb

07-20-12 = 278
07-06-12 = 290
06-14-12 = 295
05-28-12 = 300
05-07-12 = 311
05-01-12 = 313
04-19-12 = 321
04-11-12 = 330 The date of my RNY bypass.
03-26-12 = 346 The fist day of my liquid diet.
12-15-12 = 356
10-17-12 = 360
09-28-12 = 370 The first day of my RNY journey. I have six months of diet and exercise monitoring before I can get approved.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Getting tired of carrying dead weight. I dropped 20 lbs last year and want to lose another 20 this summer. For some reason I find it much easier to lose weight when it's hot. Working out in the heat helps suppress my appetite I think. 

I'm 6'1, age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. Goal weight for this year is 200.

7/20/3012............220 lbs


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <180 by my birthday on 9/30/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 8/1/12*
Goal #4: 190 by 8/31/12*
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/30/12 (My Birthday)*

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0
7/10/12 - 213.8
7/22/12 - 211.8


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Stuck on a plateau this week but this will pass.

Current Weight = 278lb

Height 6'0" Age 36 Goal 230-240lb

07-20-12 = 278
07-06-12 = 290
06-14-12 = 295
05-28-12 = 300
05-07-12 = 311
05-01-12 = 313
04-19-12 = 321
04-11-12 = 330 The date of my RNY bypass.
03-26-12 = 346 The fist day of my liquid diet.
12-15-12 = 356
10-17-12 = 360
09-28-12 = 370 The first day of my RNY journey. I have six months of diet and exercise monitoring before I can get approved.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8
7/2/12 212.8
7/10/12 210.8
7/18/12 208.8
7/25/12 208.0 I have been making an effort to get and stay hydrated this week.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs

Although it took a little over a week for my body to get used to the additional 600 calories per day, I'm back to losing. Was on the bike 5 days this past week. Anywhere between 8-13 miles.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Getting tired of carrying dead weight. I dropped 20 lbs last year and want to lose another 20 this summer. For some reason I find it much easier to lose weight when it's hot. Working out in the heat helps suppress my appetite I think.

I'm 6'1, age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. Goal weight for this year is 200.

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.

First week was pretty easy. (It always is). 

I was watching an interview of a cyclist after one of the last mountain stages in this year's Tour de France.. He had lost some weight prior to starting the tour to help him climb better. He was saying that we actually need fewer calories to recover from exercise than most people realize. 

Now...if a 140 lb climber weenie at the topmost level of the sport can cut back the calories, maintain his fitness, still lose several pounds, and still climb like that...

Something to think about.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Im 6'3" starting weight @ 346 My immediate goal is to keep losing the weight. Long term is to wind up at 195

12/05 346
12/12 338
12/19 334
12/26 330.5 
01/02 330.5
01/09 326.5
01/16 323
01/23 320
01/30 317 
02/06 312.5 
02/13 309
02/20 306 
02/27 303.5 
03/05 301.5. 
03/12 297.5 
03/19 294 
03/26 291 
04/03 283.5
04/09 281.5
04/16 284.5
04/23 284.5 
05/01 280
05/07 276
05/14 272 
05/21 272
05/28 271
06/04 266.5 
06/18 271.5 
06/25 267
07/02 263
07/09 263.5 
07/23 258
07/30 254.5


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Current Weight = 276lb

Height 6'0" Age 36 Goal 230-240lb

07-20-12 = 278
07-06-12 = 290
06-14-12 = 295
05-28-12 = 300
05-07-12 = 311
05-01-12 = 313
04-19-12 = 321
04-11-12 = 330 The date of my RNY bypass.
03-26-12 = 346 The fist day of my liquid diet.
12-15-12 = 356
10-17-12 = 360
09-28-12 = 370 The first day of my RNY journey. I have six months of diet and exercise monitoring before I can get approved.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> I was 280 two weeks ago, down to 270 yesterday. I want to get under 240 as quickly as possible, and to 225 by the end of summer. Once I can start riding more it'll help, I've only ridden my new bike twice since I got it. Gym with mixed weights/cardio 5 days a week and portion control is a good start though.





Josh_SL2 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with my weekly stats but I was down to 254 last week. Shooting for 250 this week and then I'm within 10 of my intermediate goal of 240! :thumbsup:


I missed my date for 240 but I was down to 243 yesterday and should be under 240 by the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" tall, 41 years old and started the year weighing 237#
5/19/12 228.2 
5/26/12 224.8
6/11/12 219.7
6/17/12 216.8
7/2/12 212.8
7/10/12 210.8
7/18/12 208.8
7/25/12 208.0 
7/31/12 205.2


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <180 by my birthday on 9/30/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 200 by 8/18/12*
Goal #4: 190 by 9/08/12*
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/30/12 (My Birthday)*

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0
7/10/12 - 213.8
7/22/12 - 211.8
8/1/12 - 210.8 - I think MFP has my calories set too low. They have me at 1440 right now. I'm going to try upping to 2000 and see what happens.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs on June 13th, 2011* - Heaviest I've ever been. Miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced BF% by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurement total by 30.750".

*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012*
*Goal #2 COMPLETE: 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012*
Goal #3 MISSED: 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*RESTATED GOALS: Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs*
Goal #1: 214 lbs by August 31, 2012
Goal #2: 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
Goal #3: 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
Goal #4: 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
Final Goal: Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*Challenge #1 - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012)* - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

*RESTART:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs

Wow! It doesn't take much time out of the saddle and off the nutrition program to pack the pounds on!! Due to illness, et al. I gained 38 pounds, got weak, and lost my wind, etc. I'm back now!! Riding every other day, and working in the yard every day. Next week, I am going to move up to 6 workouts per week... probably alternating rides and walks/runs.


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

ginty said:


> I'm a little late but my first weight in for the year.
> 
> 07/18/2012- 309 lbs
> 
> Goal/Comfortable weight- 220 lbs


08/01/2012- 304 lbs

Can't wait to get under 300 again!!!!!!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240lbs

Slow and steady. This weigh in was at work with clothes on, so that gives me inspiration that I am under 240 in my birthday suit. haha


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm 6'1, age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. Goal weight for this year is under 200.

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

It rained through most of July so I ended up slacking off a lot. Luckily I didn't put on as much weight as I feared and now a week into August I'm at to my lowest of the year so far.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5
6/6/2012 - 231.5
6/13/2012 - 230
6/20/2012 - 232
6/27/2012 - 229.5 
8/8/2012 - 228


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Hollidayslim (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 28 and 6'2". I currently weigh 249.4 lbs, my goal weight is 180 but I am looking to be at 220 lbs by the end of the year. I was always a slim guy, I weighed in at 150 lbs when I graduated high school (yeah I didn't weight enough I know) and am looking to get that athletic build / feel back.

08.10.2012: 249.4 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm 6'1, age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. Goal weight for this year is under 200.

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4 
8/11............214.6


----------



## timenet (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi All, I have recently had Bariatric surgery(Lapband) needed the help. Started the adventure about 2 years ago weight 318 Lbs. had surgery about a year ago not successful but I did start to lose weight. So I tried again in April 2012 this was successful :thumbsup:as of today I'm down to 248 Lbs. My goal is a 36" waist, Got a MTB about a month ago and riding 5x a week I actually look forward to going out after work. I will keep you up to date with my progress.


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Clydes,

I realize this is a bit late in the year but going to chime in anyway. 6'2" and sitting at 260 lbs. atm. Goal weight is 210-220. I am not in a big hurry but want to see constant losses in a reasonable amount ot time. I started the weight loss journey porkin' in at 360, my heaviest ever. I started riding again about 2 months ago when I could finally yard my fat arse on a saddle. I am currently stressing out a 2005 Stumpy Expert I picked up for $400. I love the ride, not sure how much it loves me! I'll be checkin' in every couple weeks here to put down my losses! Pics to follow...as soon as I can get my big butt in the whole frame (no panoramics). I also look forward to following you all on your journeys as well. Anyone on the OlyPen around PA/Sequim area want to hook up for a ride or know where I can get in on a group would be sweet to hear a shout out!

D


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!

05/08/2012 248lbs -7lbs

06/08/2012 241lbs -7lbs

07/08/2012 233lbs -8lbs

08/08/2012 227.5lbs 5.5lbs damn starbucks, drank it everyday this month . . back to the grind, 5 lbs to go to reach half of my starting weight


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <180 by my birthday on 9/30/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 210 by 8/20/12*
Goal #4: 200 by 9/01/12*
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/30/12 (My Birthday)*

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0
7/10/12 - 213.8
7/22/12 - 211.8
8/1/12 - 210.8 - I think MFP has my calories set too low. They have me at 1440 right now. I'm going to try upping to 2000 and see what happens.
8/13/12 - 213.4 - Well, that didn't work too well, although I really slacked off these past 2 weeks. Changing my MFP calorie goal back to automatic. We'll see how that goes. I reconfigured my goals as well.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old
> 
> 05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs
> 
> ...


Strong work my friend!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbrinly (Mar 2, 2011)

Male 6'3", 35 years. Goal was 200 by October 10 which will probably be missed due to my month off in July. My amended goal is now 210 by October 10, and 190 by end of the year.

5/25/2012 - 243
5/30/2012 - 237.5
6/6/2012 - 231.5
6/13/2012 - 230
6/20/2012 - 232
6/27/2012 - 229.5
8/8/2012 - 228 
8/15/2012 - 225.5


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240lbs
8/17/2012 240lbs

Stuck on same weight, I am riding, running, and lifting. Too many IPAs. Struggle to cut much more food. Guess I gotta get back on track with calorie count. To see where the calories are hiding


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

For some of the guys that started this off big... I'm at 333lbs and I just got my bike from the shop today. I'm 48 and my knees are pretty bad so I'm really looking forward to this journey.

How many miles did you guys start at when you first got going with this journey?

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

CptnJack said:


> For some of the guys that started this off big... I'm at 333lbs and I just got my bike from the shop today. I'm 48 and my knees are pretty bad so I'm really looking forward to this journey.
> 
> How many miles did you guys start at when you first got going with this journey?
> 
> ...


I started at 363 brother. I rode my first mile, my arse hurt so bad, I wanted to cry that I wasted a $1000 bucks on a new bike. I went and bought a specialized seat that was 155 wide to fit my bones and a pair of padded pants. I found a trail close to home and started riding. First it was 1 miles, than it was 2, then 3, then I did 4 mile loop, then 1.5 laps and so on till I could ride 20 miles there. It takes time, remember that Rome wasn't built in day. There is also a line of good pain that you need to push yourself and not give up. You also need to not stroke out on the trail. Good luck, there is no magic number just ride what you can safely push yourself to do.... Some days you push yourself a little harder.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

> For some of the guys that started this off big... I'm at 333lbs and I just got my bike from the shop today. I'm 48 and my knees are pretty bad so I'm really looking forward to this journey.
> 
> How many miles did you guys start at when you first got going with this journey?
> 
> ...


I started at 370lb and for me the first ride of 3mi kicked my but....I know it was a sad and pitiful day. I would buy a comfortable seat to start out and then when your back side gets used to it transition to a traditional seat. I know ride twice a week with a group of guys, usually 5-10mi in the evenings. We have also been going on a 20+ mile ride every other weekend for the past few months. Every 10lb I notice a huge difference in my performance. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys, I would highly recommend Joe Friel's book, "Cycling Past 50." It gives you some help in setting goals and designing workouts for overall fitness. If you're not over 50, no big. It's a great book for anyone starting out wanting to develop fitness on the bike. I picked it up 15 years ago when I was in my mid 40's. It's a great training aide, as is his "Cyclist's Training Bible." 

Both have helped me a lot. I find that when I broaden my interest and focus from just losing weight to improving my fitness on the bike to improve my cycling...it gives me more to think about and makes the whole process more interesting and fun.

Anyway...that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Hollidayslim (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 28 and 6'2". I currently weigh 249.4 lbs, my goal weight is 180 but I am looking to be at 220 lbs by the end of the year.

08.10.2012: 249.4 lbs
08.18.2012: 246.6 lbs - 2.8 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. Goal weight for this year is under 200.

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4 
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

Might as well start the process: I got my first ride in. 3.6 miles of park "trails." I say that in quotes because most of it was paved and the rest was packed gravel like a gravel road. We went as a family and that was pretty nice too . Took a time-lapse GoPro HD of the ride but I don't have enough posts to add links to my posts yet. 

48, 6'3" 

8/18/12 - 333.4 lbs.

Thanks guys!

-Cptn


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

08/19/12 269.4

Ski season coming up and I want to race in the fall. Goal is 230 by Xmas.


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timeis45 (Aug 18, 2012)

CptnJack said:


> Might as well start the process: I got my first ride in. 3.6 miles of park "trails." I say that in quotes because most of it was paved and the rest was packed gravel like a gravel road. We went as a family and that was pretty nice too . Took a time-lapse GoPro HD of the ride but I don't have enough posts to add links to my posts yet.
> 
> 48, 6'3"
> 
> ...


Nice work and never mind the terrain, just go for ride. Going with the family will pay dividends you wont find in any market. Keep it up. I have lost many pounds and now I can race against myself in 8 hour and 24 hour events.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*End of Week 3*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1:* 214 lbs by August 31, 2012
*Goal #2:* 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
*Week 3* - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs,* Down 2.6 lbs.* this week; *down 11.6 lbs* since re-start.

Riding/walking almost every day. Home school for the boy has started again making scheduling more difficult. Seems to be coming off slower than last time.

___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. I t was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## phowardtx (May 17, 2012)

Some of these posts earlier in the year helped motivate me to start, so I'd like to share my progress so far (from the tracking app I use). I started off at 250 back in April and am currently down to 225. Previous goal was 215 with no specific time table but of course I'd like to beat that. As you'll see below the weight has come off slowly but gradually at about a pound a week. I find that taking measurements as well is the best way assure that I'm still making progress even if the scale isn't changing. 4" smaller in the waist so far and hoping to continue dropping!

30, 5'10"

Week 0 - 04/13/12 - 250
Week 1 - 04/20/12 - 248
Week 2 - 04/27/12 - 246
Week 3 - 05/04/12 - 244
Week 4 - 05/11/12 - 242
Week 5 - 05/18/12 - 240
Week 6 - 05/25/12 - 240
Week 7 - 06/01/12 - 240
Week 8 - 06/08/12 - 240
Week 9 - 06/15/12 - 238
Week 10 - 06/22/12 - 237
Week 11 - 06/29/12 - 235
Week 12 - 07/06/12 - 234
Week 13 - 07/13/12 - 234
Week 14 - 07/20/12 - 233
Week 15 - 07/27/12 - 230
Week 16 - 08/03/12 - 228
Week 17 - 08/10/12 - 226
Week 18 - 08/17/12 - 225


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

OK Cautery. Per our recent pm's, It's *ON,* dude.The gauntlet has been thrown and accepted. First one to 200 lbs. wins the prelims. First one to 190 will be crowned champion. Winner will recieve an all expense paid...um...well...we'll think of something.

Sure, it's a litttle unfair. I mean...you're at 214 and I'm at 211. But I'm *old*...so I get a head start. Hey. It's only fair.

And It's only fair to warn you...My fridge is full of stuff like...tomatoes...brussel sprouts, lettuce...frozen salmon patties...things like that. All I gotta do is eat that stuff and keep riding. Piece of cake.

(This is gonna be like taking candy from a baby).


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Moderator, please delete!*

Moderator, please delete!!!
MAN! I hate threaded forums...


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

phowardtx said:


> Some of these posts earlier in the year helped motivate me to start, so I'd like to share my progress so far (from the tracking app I use).


Excellent! Keep it up! Suggest you set some specific intermediate weight goals with specific date deadlines... Meeting each goal is a "Win!" and a great morale booster... Plus there is something about a time deadline that keeps you focused on your mission.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Challenge Accepted!!!*



Centurion_ said:


> OK Cautery. Per our recent pm's, It's *ON,* dude.The gauntlet has been thrown and accepted. First one to 200 lbs. wins the prelims. First one to 190 will be crowned champion. Winner will receive an all expense paid...um...well...we'll think of something.
> 
> Sure, it's a little unfair. I mean...you're at 214 and I'm at 211. But I'm *old*...so I get a head start. Hey. It's only fair.
> 
> ...


Oh, really! Well, we'll see about that... First things first... You are starting at 211, and I am starting at 215.4, not 214.... so, you have an even bigger head start! 4.4 lbs... That'll at least give you a half a chance not to get yer butt whooped in both the prelims AND the finals!

Mmmmm... candy! 

All kidding aside! I wish you the best of luck! I'm gonna kick your butt all the way to 190, but I still wish you the best of luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

cautery said:


> Oh, really! Well, we'll see about that... First things first... You are starting at 211, and I am starting at 215.4, not 214.... :


Ahem. 211.8. I rounded down. No matter. You'll never catch me. I expect to see 200 lbs in three to four weeks.

And of course...this is all in fun. Best of luck and success to you (and everyone else on this forum trying to lose weight) as well.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> Ahem. 211.8. I rounded down. No matter. You'll never catch me. I expect to see 200 lbs in three to four weeks.
> 
> And of course...this is all in fun. Best of luck and success to you (and everyone else on this forum trying to lose weight) as well.


Of course! Good natured competition to help us both (all) reach our goals!


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I weighed myself at 287 last week. Then 285 this week. Then at the Dr yesterday, after fasting all day they said I was 290! [email protected]%%$#$#! I like my scale better!


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

*Weekly Weigh in*

Well, I wiped yesterday... not once but twice. First time I came over a gravel hill with a left curve after a little too fast and didn't make the turn, hit a rock about the size of a cantaloupe, bent the front wheel and went into the trees. Second time was just further stupidity. Tried to go up a little wooden walkway (with the bent rim) and it caught on the wood, went arse over appetite. My gloves saved my hand (really bruised at the base of the palm) and my left quad has a deep bruise, skinned knee and I took a handlebar to the gut on the second wipe.

GoPro caught the action but I can't link yet. Search youtube for cptnjack2 if you want to see it.

I've been getting in 4-6 miles of paved/gravel trails a day.

In any case:

8/15/12 - 333.4 lbs. (my first post had the wrong date)
8/22/12 - 328.6 lbs.

-Cptn


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

BigKahuna said:


> I weighed myself at 287 last week. Then 285 this week. Then at the Dr yesterday, after fasting all day they said I was 290! [email protected]%%$#$#! I like my scale better!


I'm convinced that Dr's scales are purposely set heavy... 

I used to weigh consistently several pounds heavier at my doctor, within an hour of weighing at home. And I had the EXACT same model of balance beam scale at home! And I can assure you that mine was calibrated.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs 

My wife taped my waist this morning, it was 44 inches. Last tape was 7/10 and it was 47 inches.


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

275 down from 320 in Jan.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

[Oops. 

Meant to send this as a pm. Posted it instead. My bad......


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

32 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Very impressive, Adim_X. Just when I start feeling all proud of myself I am confronted with what guys like you are accomplishing. Would you care to share any ideas or tips? Anything in particular you would point to that has helped you? 
(My own mantras are "consistancy over time", and "never give up").


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

7/20/12. I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. (Down from 240 or so this time last year). Goal weight for this year is _under 200 lbs. _. (On edit, make that 190. Got a bet with Cautery to see who can get there first).

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4 
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8
8/25............209.2


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

I'm finding out the hard way what buying a POS bike can do for routine. The aftermath of my first real wipe and the LBS has my new front wheel showing up middle of next week. In the mean time I'm riding my wife's 26" which isn't a bad bike, just way small for me. Now I'm dusting off (polishing and de-rusting) a ~1988 Schwinn Sierra Comp I've had since new. It was a nice bike back in the day... New tires tubes, wheel rubbers (not sure of proper term)...


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

CptnJack said:


> ...wheel rubbers (not sure of proper term)...


lol - rim tape!


----------



## Hollidayslim (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 28 and 6'2". I currently weigh 249.4 lbs, my goal weight is 180 but I am looking to be at 220 lbs by the end of the year.

08.10.2012: 249.4 lbs
08.18.2012: 246.6 lbs -2.8 lbs
08.26.2012: 243.8 lbs -2.8 lbs


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*End of Week 4*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 214 lbs August 31, 2012 (08/26/12: 5 days early)*
*Goal #2:* 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
Week 3 - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs
*Week 4* - 08/26/2012 - 213.2 lbs,* Down 2.2 lbs.* this week; *down 13.8 lbs* since re-start.

Rode six times; ran/walked twice. One of my trail rides was cancelled by rain, and another was cut short when my wife cut her knee open during an "unplanned dismount".

___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. It was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +.2 lbs 
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs 

I either have to stop drinking 22oz IPA bombers and wine on the weekend, or ride more. I'm thinking ride more.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

27yrs old 6'1" and looking to get to at <180 by my birthday on 9/30/12.

Goal #1: 235 by 2/1/12 - COMPLETED 1/13
Goal #2: 225 by 4/1/12 - COMPLETED 3/29
Goal #3: 210 by 8/20/12*
Goal #4: 200 by 9/01/12*
Ultimate goal of <180 by 9/30/12 (My Birthday)*

1/1/12 - 241.6
1/3/12 - 236.4 
1/11/12 - 236.0
1/13/12 - 233.2
1/23/12 - 232.2 
1/27/12 - 230.2
1/30/12 - 229.6
2/6/12 - 228.4
2/24/12 - 226.6
3/29/12 - 224.3
5/21/12 - 225.2 
5/27/12 - 221.8
6/17/12 - 217.2
6/21/12 - 215.8
6/28/12 - 215.0
7/10/12 - 213.8
7/22/12 - 211.8
8/1/12 - 210.8 - I think MFP has my calories set too low. They have me at 1440 right now. I'm going to try upping to 2000 and see what happens.
8/13/12 - 213.4
8/28/12 - 210.2


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs 
8/31/2012 239 lbs

Uh oh, I am up a pound. I have not had a productive month. I rolled the odometer over to 33yrs old and didn't hardly lose a pound. I am riding and working out all the time. I am stuck on a plateau. I really need to reevaluate caloric consumption. Back to the myfitness pal app.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Consistancy over time, Adim. . There's gonna be some weeks where it just ain't gonna happen for you. This was one of them.  But looking at your over all stats...you're doing GREAT

And actually, one lb isn't too bad. I am afraid I am up more than that this week. Cautery is gonna catch me for sure.....


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

7/20/12. I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. (Down from 240 or so this time last year). Goal weight for this year is under 200 lbs. . (On edit, make that 190. Got a bet with Cautery to see who can get there first).

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8
8/25............209.2 
9/01............211.4 Gained a little over 2 lbs. this week. Ate everything in sight. I'm actually surprised it wasn't worse than this.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 5*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 214 lbs August 31, 2012 (08/26/12: 5 days early)*
*Goal #2:* 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
Week 3 - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs
Week 4 - 08/26/2012 - 213.2 lbs
*Week 5* - 09/02/2012 - 207.2 lbs,* Down 6.0 lbs.* this week; *down 19.8 lbs* since re-start.

Rode six times; no run/walk. 5 trail rides and one road training session. Based on my performance on trail yesterday, and discounting the 95+ degree temps, I haven't been getting enough recovery time. I hit the wall 1/3 of the way into my single lap and was in survival return mode the rest of the loop.

*Centurion... better use this week to catch up and pass me, while I recover. I'm going to break 200 lbs by my 30th HS reunion date on 23 September!* :thumbsup:

___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. It was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

> Week 5 - 09/02/2012 - 207.2 lbs, Down 6.0 lbs. this week; down 19.8 lbs since re-start.


*WOW!!!*

*Outstanding* job, brother. I know what it is to crash and burn from too much working out. Be careful this week. Fight off those munchies.

(Guess I'm gonna have to get serious about this.....)


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Did it again. I can't believe it. Posted something meant to be a pm.

My apologies.....


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> *WOW!!!*
> 
> *Outstanding* job, brother. I know what it is to crash and burn from too much working out. Be careful this week. Fight off those munchies.
> 
> (Guess I'm gonna have to get serious about this.....)


Well, it was only the one day, and I'm taking today off, so hopefully, I caught it in time to keep it from becoming a longer term problem. Gonna ride more road this week to let the body heal. Work more on increasing wind, working on spin/pedal technique, and such.

Food hasn't been as much of a problem lately as long as I drink my shakes when I'm supposed to and eat quick protein and or "good" carb snacks at 3 hour intervals or so. I'm going to have to up (almost double) my protein intake starting this week, as I can tell my body isn't getting enough.

Yes, sir... you better cinch of the stirrups and ride, hoss! :thumbsup:


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> Did it again. I can't believe it. Posted something meant to be a pm.
> 
> My apologies.....


None required... hell I don't care. I only post on this thread to try and help motivate other folks anyway. If my fat, lazy butt can do it, anyone can!


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Weighed 283 today....from 287 two weeks ago...which admittedly is far from great. Ate too many unhealthy meals last week.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it too late to join in?

In April 2012, I weighed 259lbs which is the most I've ever weighed. I was feeling awful all the time and needed to change a lot of my habits. By May, I had cut out fast foods and soft drinks and dropped to 245. Then I tore a rotator cuff muscle and was not able to exercise properly. Now that my shoulder is healing I'm back on the MTB this week for the first time in 7 months. 
Today I'm 239 lbs with a goal of 220 by year end. I'm using myfitnesspal app on my iPhone to monitor food intake and exercise


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

7/20/12. I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. (Down from 240 or so this time last year). Goal weight for this year is under 200 lbs. . (On edit, make that 190. Got a bet with Cautery to see who can get there first).

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8
8/25............209.2 
9/01............211.4 Gained a little over 2 lbs. this week. Ate everything in sight. 
9/08............207.8


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> 9/08............207.8


3.6 pounds in a week!! That's great man! Keep up the good work... I really have no idea where I am this week. We'll see first thing in the morning.... Sure did eat a lot of Subway this week.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

cautery said:


> 3.6 pounds in a week!!


Thanks cautery. It's about half of what you did last week, but I'm happy with it.

Stay on it. You want to look good for your reunion. And then there's that valuable prize we havn't decided on yet for the first one to get under 200.

Hey. After we get that one...we'll no longer be Clydsdales. Can we still post here after that?


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> Thanks cautery. It's about half of what you did last week, but I'm happy with it.
> 
> Stay on it. You want to look good for your reunion. And then there's that valuable prize we havn't decided on yet for the first one to get under 200.
> 
> Hey. After we get that one...we'll no longer be Clydsdales. Can we still post here after that?


I'm hammering away the best I can... road 10 trail miles on a pretty technical trail today.

Prize... hmm... I think we should go "bragging rights" for 200, and settle (soon) on something for breaking 190. Are you any good with tools/wood and such? We could say that loser builds the winner a 1st Place "award"... creativity and originality being pluses. MAX. $15.00 spent... preferably no expense... built out of materials "on0hand" preferred. 

As far as the Clydesdale membership... It is my intent to continue to post here as long as they'll let me... at least until I reach my 175 and <14% BF... if for nothing else, to keep my motivation and hopefully help someone else....

Then, once I am successful, I hope to hang around to support others...

As far as I'm concerned, I have been a Clyde for 25+ of my almost 49 years, and thus I will always be a Clyde at heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

6'4" and I went from 425lbs in 2010 to 325lbs currently. My next goal is 300 then on to 250.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 6*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 214 lbs August 31, 2012 (08/26/12: 5 days early)*
*Goal #2:* 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
Week 3 - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs
Week 4 - 08/26/2012 - 213.2 lbs
Week 5 - 09/02/2012 - 207.2 lbs
*Week 6* - 09/09/2012 - 205.2 lbs,* Down 2.0 lbs.* this week; *down 21.8 lbs* since re-start.

Rode five times; no run/walk. 4 trail rides and one road training session. Recovery complete, and I was able to ride more than one trail lap yesterday. As expected, I lost only 2 lbs this week, as I took it a bit easier and increased my protein intake considerably to facilitate muscle recovery.

*Centurion... The race is still on. Though I am going to try, I don't think I can lose more than 5.2 lbs this week, so I think you have one more week to catch me!!* :thumbsup:

___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. It was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

> Week 6 - 09/09/2012 - 205.2 lbs,
> 
> Centurion... The race is still on. Though I am going to try, I don't think I can lose more than 5.2 lbs this week, so I think you have one more week to catch me!!


205.2 eh? OK. That's it. It's on BIG TIME, bro. The first sub goal is 200, and if you think you're gonna get there first just because you're a couple pounds ahead of me you are sadly mistaken.

We shall see.....


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet Tea said:


> 6'4" and I went from 425lbs in 2010 to 325lbs currently. My next goal is 300 then on to 250.


OUTSTANDING job, Sweet Tea. Guys like you are truely inspireing. Cautery and I are doing our little public competetion, but our results are like a pair of little kids compared to what you are doing.

Are you riding much? What else are you doing to shed lbs? At any rate...Great Job. Stay with it Brother...


----------



## Sweet Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Centurion_ said:


> OUTSTANDING job, Sweet Tea. Guys like you are truely inspireing. Cautery and I are doing our little public competetion, but our results are like a pair of little kids compared to what you are doing.
> 
> Are you riding much? What else are you doing to shed lbs? At any rate...Great Job. Stay with it Brother...


Hey I appreciate that. I've just changed my diet to more small meals with a conscious effort to eat better in general. I started the loss with a lot of heavy exercise, but now have fallen into a more mild daily pattern. Mostly because my job is physically demanding and it offsets my regimen (Airline Mechanic).

My current bicycle is an old cruiser that has loyally carried me back and forth from work for the past while, and previously around college. It's wore plum out and a broken frame has put me in the market for a new bike. That's what drew me to these forums. Ive always wanted to do more aggressive bicycling, and my weight is finally low enough and my stamina high enough to do so.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool. Let us know what bike you decide on, and how the riding progresses. For me...cycling goals are a big motivational help in losing weight. And vice versa.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

30 years young, 6'2" and started out at 308lbs at the beginning of spring. I am still 30, still 6'2" but am at 260lbs currently. My goal was to ride every day in August, and even though I am busy with a 11month old, I missed only 5 days. 

I would like to set a new goal of 2 hrs everyother day on the trainer.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

My scale hit 235 and stopped. Yessir!
9/9/12 235
9/3/12 239


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

6 lbs this week!

Outstanding job, jrs. That's a whole lot of "not eatin."


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Centurion_ said:


> 6 lbs this week!
> 
> Outstanding job, jrs. That's a whole lot of "not eatin."


Lol...it was .6 lbs


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

JRS73 said:


> Lol...it was .6 lbs


Oh.....Yeah.....I knew that.....:idea:

(Oops...sorry....never mind.............)


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

04/08/2011 445lbs Starting weight, 5'10", 37 years old

05/08/2011 420lbs -20lbs

06/08/2011 396lbs -24lbs

07/08/2011 376lbs -20lbs

08/09/2011 358lbs -18lbs

09/09/2011 340lbs -18lbs

10/07/2011 324lbs -16lbs

11/10/2011 307lbs -17lbs

12/01/2011 299lbs -8lbs

01/01/2012 286lbs -13lbs

02/05/2012 273lbs -13lbs 

03/08/2012 263lbs -10lbs 

04/08/2012 255lbs -8lbs 1 YEAR ANNiVERSARY TOTAL LOST 190lbs !!!

05/08/2012 248lbs -7lbs

06/08/2012 241lbs -7lbs

07/08/2012 233lbs -8lbs

08/08/2012 227.5lbs -5.5lbs 

09/08/2012 225.5lbs -2lbs 

Its has been 17 months into my journey, this month i changed my eating habits around. While it did not work for me as far as losing more weight, I lost a size in clothing. I am starting to test out ways on how i will maintain my weight when i decide I am at the size I want to stay. My next goal is 222.5, which is exactly half of my starting weight; which i am thinking should come off within this next month, for my 1 1/2 year anniversary.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW. 

Stay on it Clay. Are you riding much? How much? What are you doing to lose all that weight? What would you say the single most helpful thing you've done that has helped you take off so much weight?


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

eating better, i normally average about 6-10 miles a day per my calculations,


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 7 - Week of "Challenges"*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 214 lbs August 31, 2012 (08/26/12: 5 days early)*
*Goal #2:* 201 lbs by September 30, 2012
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
Week 3 - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs
Week 4 - 08/26/2012 - 213.2 lbs
Week 5 - 09/02/2012 - 207.2 lbs
Week 6 - 09/09/2012 - 205.2 lbs
*Week 7* - 09/16/2012 - 203.4 lbs,* Down 1.8 lbs.* this week; *down 23.6 lbs* since re-start.

This was a week of "challenges" to my fitness, diet, and training routine. Only managed 4 rides (1 road/3 trail) for a total of only 45.9 miles. I'm faster this week, but I didn't lose much weight. I guess I'll have to settle for slow and steady on the weight.

*Hey, Centurion! You got a reprieve!! Did you catch up this week? I might actually be able to lose 3.4+ lbs in this next week.* 

___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. It was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

7/20/12. I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. (Down from 240 or so this time last year). Goal weight for this year is under 200 lbs. . (On edit, make that 190. Got a bet with Cautery to see who can get there first).

7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8
8/25............209.2 
9/01............211.4 Gained a little over 2 lbs. this week. Ate everything in sight. 
9/08............207.8
9/16............207.4
*Coulda been better...coulda been worse. I'll take what I can get. But watch out Cautery. I am expecting big things this week, brother. BIG things. 
(Good job btw. You're turning into a real lightweight).*


----------



## stewjames39 (Aug 14, 2008)

08/19/12 269.4
09/18/12 265.4

Ski season coming up and I want to race in the fall. Goal is 230 by Xmas.
Have to do better than this fella, no beer after work, let's give that a try. I get off work at 11:30PM.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs A non-productive 2 weeks.
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Dropped into the 250's, down to 258 from 308 this spring.


----------



## tneker (Jun 8, 2009)

9/21/2012 - 230 (actual)

Goals
9/24/12	229.0
10/1/12	228.0
10/8/12	227.0
10/15/12	226.0
10/22/12	225.0
10/29/12	224.0
11/5/12	223.0
11/12/12	222.0
11/19/12	221.0
11/26/12	220.0
12/3/12	219.0
12/10/12	218.0
12/17/12	217.0
12/24/12	216.0
12/31/12	215.0
1/7/13	214.0
1/14/13	213.0
1/21/13	212.0
1/28/13	211.0
2/4/13	210.0
2/11/13	209.0
2/18/13	208.0
2/25/13	207.0
3/4/13	206.0
3/11/13	205.0
3/18/13	204.0
3/25/13	203.0
4/1/13	202.0
4/8/13	201.0
4/15/13	200.0
4/22/13	199.0
4/29/13	198.0
5/6/13	197.0
5/13/13	196.0
5/20/13	195.0
5/27/13	194.0
6/3/13	193.0
6/10/13	192.0
6/17/13	191.0
6/24/13	190.0


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

7/20/12. I'm 6'1", age is 62, and weigh 220 lbs. (Down from 240 or so this time last year). Goal weight for this year is under 200 lbs. _*(On edit, make that 190. Got a bet with Cautery to see who can get there first).*_
7/20............220 lbs.
7/28............216.
8/04............215.4
8/11............214.6
8/18............211.8
8/25............209.2 
9/01............211.4 
9/08............207.8
9/16............207.4
9/23............206.8

I seem to be stalling out a bit. Rode 5 days last week, but obvioulsy ate enought to maintain my weight.

Havn't seen the competetion post up yet. Where are ya Cautery? Did you get under 200 this week buddy?

(Methinks he did, and can no longer post here, due to him not being a bona fide clyde anymore).

Where you at partner? How'd it go this week?


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Dropped into the 250's, down to 258 from 308 this spring.


Great job jonshonda. Stay on it and post up your weekly progress brother. Posting weekly results for the teeming thousands of adoring masses who read our every word here helps with the motivation.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Week 8 - Race Week*

*NEW 2012 GOALS:* Weight as of 07/29/2012 = 227lbs
*Goal #1 COMPLETE: 214 lbs August 31, 2012 (08/26/12: 5 days early)*
*Goal #2 COMPLETE: 201 lbs by September 30, 2012 (09/23/2012: 7 days early)*
*Goal #3:* 188 lbs by October 31, 2012
*Goal #4:* 175 lbs by November 25, 2012
*Final Goal:* Weight unknown, looking for max 14% Body-fat

*STARTING OVER:*
Week 0 - 07/29/2012 - 227 lbs
Week 3 - 08/19/2012 - 215.4 lbs
Week 4 - 08/26/2012 - 213.2 lbs
Week 5 - 09/02/2012 - 207.2 lbs
Week 6 - 09/09/2012 - 205.2 lbs
Week 7 - 09/16/2012 - 203.4 lbs
*Week 8* - 09/23/2012 - 200.8 lbs,* Down 2.6 lbs.* this week; *down 26.2 lbs* since re-start.

This was a race week, so I only got in 38.6 miles total, but the 10+ I rode today at the Piney Hills Classic XIX was a personal record (8:31 faster than previous PR on this course). I'm still not competitive in my Category, but I'm mostly only competing against myself.... EXCEPT...

*Hey, Centurion! Sorry for the late post. I grabbed a nap after doing post-race recovery (cleanup). I'm still above 200 lbs, and I have my 30th High School reunion next weekend, so you have this week and likely next week to catch up and beat me to sub-200. (I'm likley to not lose much this week due to the food/drink at the celebrations).*

*BUT, I did achieve my Goal #2 this week!
* :thumbsup:
___________________________________________

*HISTORY: I'm moving all the historical stuff down here, to try and make the current information easier to get to.*

How this all got started:

On June 13, 2011, I was a 48 yrs old, male, 5'10", 266 lbs. It was the heaviest I'd ever been. I was completely miserable and looked like crap. From 6/13/2011 - 12/31/2011, I lost 61.4 lbs, reduced my Body-fat % by 12.9%, and reduced total body measurements by 30.750".

*Starting off 2012 with a Bang!
*
*Goal #1 COMPLETE:* 196 lbs by 02/12/2012 - Achieved on February 2, 2012
*Goal #2 COMPLETE:* 189 lbs by 03/31/2012 - Achieved March 31, 2012
*Goal #3 MISSED:* 175 lbs by 06/01/2012

*Challenge #1* - Complete the 2012 Ouachita Challenge Tour under max time allowed (60 mile MTB on 31 March 2012) - Completed in part; missed in part. I competed, and rode 50.2 miles, but missed the final time deadline.

Week 0 - 01/01/2012 - 204.6 lbs, 22.2% BF
Week 1 - 01/08/2012 - 203.2 lbs
Week 2 - 01/14/2012 - 201.0 lbs
Week 3 - 01/21/2012 - 198.0 lbs
Week 4 - 01/28/2012 - Skipped due to business trip... bad food, no rest, bad "ju-ju"
Week 5 - 02/04/2012 - 195.0 lbs
Week 11 - 03/17/2012 - 191.6 lbs
Week 12 - 03/31/2012 - 188.7 lbs

Just after the 2012 Ouachita Challenge, I suffered a serious setback in my fitness "quest" for various and irrelevant (to this thread) reasons.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I see you're still a Clyde. Great job on your continued weight loss. Yeah...maybe I can use these next couple of weeks to catch up. 

Have fun at your reunion. Be sure to eat and drink lots.....


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> Well I see you're still a Clyde. Great job on your continued weight loss. Yeah...maybe I can use these next couple of weeks to catch up.
> 
> Have fun at your reunion. Be sure to eat and drink lots.....


Yep... still a Clyde... 

Stay at it Centurion! You'll get a breakthrough soon and the pounds will start falling off.
Thanks... I'm looking forward to going home. And I'm sure I will eat and drink heartily. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs 
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## tneker (Jun 8, 2009)

*2012 to 2013 plan*

snapshot


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs
8/31/2012 239 lbs
9/29/2012 235 lbs

Slow and steady trending downwards. I went on a nasty IPA bender from August thru September. I gotta keep myself off the hops. But I am still heading down. I appreciate the kind words Centurion, it has been a long journey. I have lost around 130 lbs since I started, all natural, blood, sweat, and some tears. Not sure what my final goal is.


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I have posted once or twice but recently, (last 2 months),fallen off the wagon. Apparently in the fall I bumped my noggin' pretty good as I gained backed roughly 17 lbs. If I could kick myself in the arse, trust when I say, I would! Anywho, I am back at it w/ a vengeance as of yesterday. I will re-start my journey, here and now, and be ever vigilent to post on a regular basis. I am hoping the personal lesson I have learned from this is that I may fall off, just get my arse back on and get back to it! Hopefully someone found some sense in this rambling 

For the record: 

42 years old, 6'3"

10/2011 - 350 lbs. (heaviest I had ever been and miserable)

7/2012 - 255 lbs. lots of exercise, eating very well, absolutely no beers!

9/28/2012 - 269 lbs. Summer is here, beers after rides, rides get shorter, beers more
frequent :madman: Time to make a choice!

9/29/2012 - 268 lbs. Do-over. Beers gone since 9/27 and choice made. Progress to 
follow from here on out!

This has been an awesome venue to read for me and I hope to share lots more and get familiar w/ my fellow clydes in the future!

Dave


10/10/12 - 265lbs. couple great rides sans brew. feeling great! 05 Stumpy still holding!
10/18/12 - 263lbs. started raining, no rides but working the treadmill
10/25/12 - 262lbs. nothing to write home about... hoping for a ride tomorrow!


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs 
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## bimmerd00d (Oct 7, 2012)

29 years old, 5'9, ~295lbs. Not terribly out of shape I suppose, I have quite a bit of leg muscle from playing soccer all the way through college. I got very lazy for a number of years resulting in quite the weight increase in the mid section. I have quite a large belly, the rest of me is less proportionate to that. The wife and I decided we're going to start riding around the neighborhood in the evenings. I'm going to venture out from that and hit some of the local trails as I get more confident on the bike. We're going to increase our rides by a mile each night until we run out of energy. Hence the log i'll keep here. :thumbsup:

10/06/2012: 294.8lbs - 1.5mi
10/08/2012: 294.2lbs - 2.5mi
10/09/2012: 292.8lbs


----------



## gribbles (Dec 12, 2011)

28 years old, 6'1", 261 lbs this morning. I'm down 9 lbs since mid September. Heaviest I've been was 277 lbs about a year ago. 

Been back on the bike since spring (Scott Aspect 29 Sport) but hadn't changed my eating. I've cut out a ton of carbs and the really big meals over the past month. My motivation really is to be faster on the trails as the two guys I usually ride with are very fit. I love riding single track and I find that to be my excuse to sit on the couch when I can't hit the trails. I have recently started jogging, as well as other cardio when time or weather doesn't permit a ride. I am going on a weekend biking trip the first of November and want to be able to enjoy it - as this is what sparked the diet and exercise. Now I am seeing a difference and setting additional goals. 

My weight goal by the end of this month is to be under 250 lbs. I do not know how realistic that is, but I know it is doable. End goal is 200lbs. I haven't thought that far ahead so I do not have a time frame in mind. 

I've been lurking on mtbr for quite some time and have just now come across this thread. Many of you have done exactly what I am trying to do so it is quite inspiring. Keep up the good work and I can't wait to tell all of you when I hit my goals.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

10/11/2012: 235.4 lbs -0.6 lbs
10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

10/17/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.4 lbs 
10/11/2012: 235.4 lbs -0.6 lbs
10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs 

Kind of stuck right now. I started lifting this week, so I hope that will kind of kick-start my fat loss.


----------



## Sweet Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Got my sweet Surly Ogre a few weeks back and I've loved it. It'll be the bike I use to kick this lazy lifestyle dead in the dirt.

Heaviest: ~430lbs (~2008-2010)

August 2011: ~390lbs

Got the Ogre: ~330lbs

Currently: ~315lbs

I neither weigh, nor record my weight on a regular basis, so all of the above are approximate weights. I instead have trained myself to listen and be more aware of what my body naturally tells me. I know it might not be the most accurate system, but it seems to have worked so far. Besides I'm focused on health and looks, not numbers. Not that this hefty sex beast needs better looks  Oh, and I'm 6'4" and 24 years of age.


----------



## itirado (Sep 16, 2008)

38, 6' 3", 280 wish to be under 250 before Christmas....


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

10/25/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.0 lbs (Isn't that special)
10/17/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.4 lbs 
10/11/2012: 235.4 lbs -0.6 lbs
10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

10/31/2012: 235.6 lbs +0.6 lbs
10/25/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.0 lbs (Isn't that special)
10/17/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.4 lbs
10/11/2012: 235.4 lbs -0.6 lbs
10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, not sure where my edit button went on earlier post , but wanted to post either way on continued downsizing:

11/4/2012- 261lbs. no new rides to speak of as weather has been crapola! fingers crossed!

D


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

I'm 39 and 6'2. I want to weigh 200 lbs with 170 -180lbs of lean muscle by the end of the year.

11/07/2012: 232.2 lbs -3.4 lbs (I have no idea? Went to my old protein powder last week?)
10/31/2012: 235.6 lbs +0.6 lbs
10/25/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.0 lbs 
10/17/2012: 235.0 lbs -0.4 lbs
10/11/2012: 235.4 lbs -0.6 lbs
10/04/2012: 236.0 lbs +0.6 lbs
09/26/2012: 235.4 lbs -1.0 lbs
09/19/2012: 236.4 lbs -0.2 lbs
09/12/2012: 236.6 lbs -0.6 lbs
09/06/2012: 237.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/29/2012: 238.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08.22/2012: 238.2 lbs -1.2 lbs
08/15/2012: 239.4 lbs +0.2 lbs
08/08/2012: 239.2 lbs -0.4 lbs
08/01/2012: 239.6 lbs -1.4 lbs
07/25/2012: 241.0 lbs -2.4 lbs
07/18/2012: 243.4 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/11/2012: 242.8 lbs +0.6 lbs
07/04/2012: 242.2 lbs +1.8 lbs
06/27/2012: 240.4 lbs -2.4 lbs
06/20/2012: 242.8 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/13/2012: 245.0 lbs -2.2 lbs
06/06/2012: 247.2 lbs -1lb
05/30/2012: 248.2 lbs


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs
8/31/2012 239 lbs
9/29/2012 235 lbs
11/26/2012 240lbs

Had a backwards slide. I usually avoid Monday weigh-ins cause I turn into a monster drinker eater on weekends. Well... time to start keeping myself honest and shame myself into better behaviour


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs
8/31/2012 239 lbs
9/29/2012 235 lbs
11/26/2012 240lbs
12/3/2012 241lbs
As promised...Monday morning weigh-in....I guess Alcohol and Meaty Nacho dip and no exercise don't bode well for my weight loss.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the 879022982347th time, I'm getting back into this.

12/1/2012 - 226.2


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs
8/31/2012 239 lbs
9/29/2012 235 lbs
11/26/2012 240lbs
12/3/2012 241lbs
12/10/2012 237lbs

Hey finally I am almost back in the black...Not much posting activity here guys. Lets not forget our goals as the weather turns cold.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the 879022982347th time, I'm getting back into this.

12/1/2012 - 226.2
12/9/2012 - 225.2


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

33 years old, 6ft 2in

3/05/2010 363 lbs
1/16/2012 270 lbs
1/26/2012 264 lbs
5/18/2012 253 lbs
6/4/2012 250 lbs
7/2/2012 244 lbs
7/13/2012 244lbs
8/3/2012 240 lbs
8/24/2012 238 lbs
8/31/2012 239 lbs
9/29/2012 235 lbs
11/26/2012 240lbs
12/3/2012 241lbs
12/10/2012 237lbs
12/24/2012 238lbs

Time to set some goals, cause just hoping I am going to weigh less isn't quite cutting it.


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

zx1421 said:


> 275 down from 320 in Jan.


Update, been a bit since I posted, but crazy as it is, this mtb has probably put years back on my life, best $3400 ever spent. I am now at 200 lbs. 20 more and I think I'm good.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

252. down 3 since last checkin.


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

30 years old

03/21/13- 244
03/28/13- 247. (oops) 
04/04/13- 243
04/11/13- 238
04/18/13- 234


Started riding 2 times during the week to add to my weekend epics.. It's helping.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

FYI...you guys are using last years thread. Please see sticky at top of page. 😃
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------

